# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/11



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After John Cena and The Rock agreed to collide at next year's WrestleMania, The Corre ambushed both icons. Shockingly, Cena and The Great One forged a temporary alliance to turn back the onslaught.

Discuss.​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if Corre will be there.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Tough Enough is coming at 8 right?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn its Monday already? Thought it was Thursday or something...time flies...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

John Cena and Randy Orton vs The Miz and CM Punk.

John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler.

Jerry Lawler CHALLENGE Michael Cole to a no dq match at Extreme Rules.

Sheamus vs R-Truth.

Santino Marella and Tamina vs Ted DiBiase and Maryse .

Maryse turn on Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Cena vs Punk vs Orton in a triple threat match to determine the #1 contender for the WWE title at ER.

Spoiler: Cena still wins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Corre have to move to Raw now to regain any sense of credibility ala CM Punk six months back?

Must say, Barrett on Smackdown especially just isn't working for me. It's such a staggering downgrade to go from owning Raw to being a Smackdown midcarder, especially these days. 

We're officially in that funky post-WM, pre-Draft twilight zone time. Things are murky and it's difficult to foresee where they're headed with their main events (on Raw) for Extreme Rules. I hope they don't merely recycle Wrestlemania with weapons but...

What will Sin Cara do next? Will Ted DiBiase make it on the A-show? Will Morrison and Ziggler wrestle each other every week on Raw just like they did on Smackdown 18 months ago, right back in the same approximate position on the card where they were back then after everything that's happened in the interim? Find out tomorrow night!


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Corre have to move to Raw now to regain any sense of credibility ala CM Punk six months back?
> 
> Must say, *Barrett on Smackdown especially* just isn't working for me. It's such a staggering downgrade to go from owning Raw to being a Smackdown midcarder, especially these days.
> 
> ...



I disagree. On raw he wouldn't be doing anything at the present time and he would just be thrown in the shuffle known as "mid-card hell". I know he is in the mid card now on smackdown, but at least he has the IC title. 

Owning raw was only temporary for the rook's to make a name for themselves. Now that there on their own (or in the corre...), I'm glad barrett went to smackdown. I see a WHC opportunity in the near future.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

My RAW wishlist
Punk adresses either the continuance or disbandment of the new Nexus
Sin Cara in action
ADR appearance
Cena/Orton v Miz/Punk
JR on commentary
Zack Ryder promo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you ever want to thrive as a mid-carder, going to RAW has historically been a bad idea.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Maryse turn on Ted DiBiase.


Yeh i hope she will give her final decision on Raw, i think she will choose to stay on NXT instead of staying with Ted, and i can't wait to see what future holds for Ted after breaking up with her.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't want to sound like an echo of *Pyro* but as far as Barrett is concerned right now, being Intercontinental Champion on Smackdown isn't doing anything for him, just as being Tag Team Champions on Smackdown isn't doing anything for Slater and Gabriel. WWE incongruously had the ragtag rebel faction of babyfaces squash Corre at Wrestlemania and then get the big moral victory on Smackdown, in-between Corre was slaughtered by Cena and Rock (this being the most defensible aspect of their rapid decline, and at least it opens the door to bigger and better things). 

I'm admittedly torn on whether or not Barrett should go back to Raw right now (I'd tease it a little, then hold off for a while) but I hope he goes back before the end of the year because he fits in better there. It seems like he never even talks on Smackdown nowadays and just about all of us can agree that it's his talking that was instrumental in making him a key figure of WWE last year, not his wrestling. 

I'd be cool with them disbanding Corre altogether, Gabriel finally turning face, and then trade Barrett and Sheamus for one another, with Sheamus taking the US Championship to Smackdown and Barrett taking the Intercontinental Championship to Raw. Sheamus could have some very solid midcard matches with guys like Kofi and current undercard faces they want to possibly build up on Smackdown while Barrett at least carves a niche for himself just below Miz and Punk in the heel heirarchy of Raw for the time being. 

Honestly, in 2010, Raw kicked Smackdown's ass overall in pushing youth, and to a much lesser extent they at least did a better job than in immediately previous years in allowing their midcard to at least matter with Miz's rise, Bryan's arc until they no longer cared, etceteras. Somehow Smackdown even booked Del Rio very weakly going into Wrestlemania, where he was to lose anyway which makes it even more bizarre. 

Just my 0.02.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade's face made me lol

Should be a decent RAW tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't want to sound like an echo of *Pyro* but as far as Barrett is concerned right now, being Intercontinental Champion on Smackdown isn't doing anything for him, just as being Tag Team Champions on Smackdown isn't doing anything for Slater and Gabriel. WWE incongruously had the ragtag rebel faction of babyfaces squash Corre at Wrestlemania and then get the big moral victory on Smackdown, in-between Corre was slaughtered by Cena and Rock (this being the most defensible aspect of their rapid decline, and at least it opens the door to bigger and better things).
> 
> I'm admittedly torn on whether or not Barrett should go back to Raw right now (I'd tease it a little, then hold off for a while) but I hope he goes back before the end of the year because he fits in better there. It seems like he never even talks on Smackdown nowadays and just about all of us can agree that it's his talking that was instrumental in making him a key figure of WWE last year, not his wrestling.
> 
> ...


But the thing is though, Corre are a group with Tag Titles which means they can be on both shows. What's to stop any of the members feuding with anyone on both rosters? Impromptu matches are made all the time and you could even establish an interbrand feud seeing as they can realistically be on Smackdown and Raw.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

My predicitions for Raw:

John Cena to cut a 20-minute promo on how he will face the battle of his life at Wrestlemania 28 against The Rock. He'll say its what the people want, then he says thats too long away and he wants what The Rock screwed him out of the WWE title. Miz comes down to ring, then talks saying he needs to go back of the line. RAW GM chimes in and announces "Tonight ladies and gentlemen, they will be (in my mind anyway) a fatal-4-way/battle royal to determine the number one contender at extreme rules. Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Alex Riley (yeah, they have to put him in as Miz' lackey) vs John Cena (Massive crowd roar/boo).

Sheamus will say "Who the hell was that guy last week, Sin Cara). Sin Cara will come to ring, one-on-one match Sin Cara wins.

Promo backstage with Punk and Miz and Riley talking saying they'll injure Cena and Orton freeing up Punk to win the match.


another segment, Lawler and cole will argue Raw GM will chime in and say Lawler must win his next match to face cole at Extreme Rules in a Texas Bullrope Match. lawlers opponent will be SWAGGER.

Zack Ryder will win a squash match against R-Truth.

main event, Cena will win because his superman.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

From PWInsider.com (don't think it is a spoiler, so I'm not labelling it as such): http://www.pwinsider.com/article/56...edge-and-tara-support-trish-and-more.html?p=1



> Sheamus was at a press conference in Qatar yesterday promoting the 4/23 show in the country. Given that WWE is taking off for Europe after TV this week, I hope they don't make him fly back for tonight's Raw in Bridgeport, CT. That would be cruel.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

apart from sin cara their is nothing worth watching tonight now that rocks gone.

Cena/Miz is lame.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Show is gonna suck since WE ALL KNOW that Cena is not losing two PPVs in a row.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I doubt they do Orton-Cena v Miz-Punk as its to be the dark match after the show.And they better continue the Orton v Punk feud tonight too.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

My dream Raw: 

The Cole/Lawler feud is mysteriously dropped, Cole is a face, and the Cole Mine is gone

The anonymous GM stand is also gone, never to be mentioned again


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> My dream Raw:
> 
> The Cole/Lawler feud is mysteriously dropped, *Cole is a face, and the Cole Mine is gone
> *
> The anonymous GM stand is also gone, never to be mentioned again


You serious, bro?

Cole has never been more entertaining since turning heel. On the other hand, I agree with you by hoping that the Cole/Lawler feud is mysteriously dropped.

In b4 Cole can't stay in character again and marks for whatever Sin Cara does on Raw tonight, even though he has been mad at him on SD for attacking Swagger.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Even a heel Cole isn't bad, but not how he is right now. There's far too much attention being given to him on Raw, you'd think he was involved in the top feud or competing for a title.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Really looking forward to seeing more of Sin Cara tonight.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Lastier said:


> You serious, bro?
> 
> Cole has never been more entertaining since turning heel. On the other hand, I agree with you by hoping that the Cole/Lawler feud is mysteriously dropped.
> 
> In b4 Cole can't stay in character again and marks for whatever Sin Cara does on Raw tonight, even though he has been mad at him on SD for attacking Swagger.


Cole is entertaining as a heel on the mic but not as an announcer, he ruins matches and annoys the fuck out of me on commentary. They should make him Swaggers full time manager and take him off commentary.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw already? Shit. I have so much to do today, blehhhh! Anyways, I don't really know what to expect tonight. Are we getting a re-hash of Mania matches for ER (most likely)? Or are they going to go with something fresh? I don't know, I don't know lol.

As for the Barrett discussion. I actually think he's better of on SD for the time being. He needs to get better in the ring and SD is the place to do that. They just need to give him some sort of sustained push while he's there before drafting him to Raw maybe next year or something. Right now there's no reason to have him there. Miz is the champion and he's already feuded with Cena and Orton to a degree. I think he's better on SD where he can face Edge, Rey, Show and possibly Taker when he comes back.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Something bigs happening tonight, mark my words...


nah, not really.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well its miles ahead of last year ^

You could expect Jericho jobbing out to dx, meaningless midcard matches with no title, guest host segements, garbage divas matches (those 3 on 3's), and no new maineventer in recent time now we got miz

Point is you knew nothing was gonna happen, it was just random guest host crap for "entertainment" barely any storyline.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

What's going to happen to Bryan? Will he be involved in Sheamus vs Sin Cara? I guess not because he was looking pretty weak in his match last week. He just took a beating and Cara got the super face treatment. 

Would like to see a number one contenders match between Cara and Bryan.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Time to start the midcard feuds!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see if the burial of Morrison starts tonight.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't want to sound like an echo of *Pyro* but as far as Barrett is concerned right now, being Intercontinental Champion on Smackdown isn't doing anything for him, just as being Tag Team Champions on Smackdown isn't doing anything for Slater and Gabriel. WWE incongruously had the ragtag rebel faction of babyfaces squash Corre at Wrestlemania and then get the big moral victory on Smackdown, in-between Corre was slaughtered by Cena and Rock (this being the most defensible aspect of their rapid decline, and at least it opens the door to bigger and better things).
> 
> *I'm admittedly torn on whether or not Barrett should go back to Raw right now* (I'd tease it a little, then hold off for a while) but I hope he goes back before the end of the year because he fits in better there. It seems like he never even talks on Smackdown nowadays and just about all of us can agree that it's his talking that was instrumental in making him a key figure of WWE last year, not his wrestling.
> 
> ...


Well put it this way, Barrett got the IC title like Ziggler should of gotten it in the first place. They gave it to him asap, which means he can lose it any time before the end of the year (which he will lose it soon), and after he loses it he SHOULD be pushed back to the main event scene.

With that being said, I would rather have him in the main event picture on smackdown. He will get way more airtime and he would be the #2 heel on the show (next to ADR). I wouldn't even be surprised if ADR gets drafted to Raw and they give Barrett the ball to run with on smackdown. 

He would thrive better on smackdown than Raw. That's my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9565561 said:


> Something bigs happening tonight, mark my words...
> 
> 
> nah, not really.


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> I can't wait to see if the burial of Morrison starts tonight.


Really hope they do Melina vs. Alicia and Cole buries it deep beneath the earth.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ That would be awesome, but would they give such a big match away on free TV?

Sin Cara match plz.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be honest, I'm looking forward to Tough Enough more than I am RAW.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Well the best RAWs always come when expectations aren't high  
Looking forward to how WWE build up Extreme Rules


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If they do Miz vs Cena again, I will blow a casket.

Actually completely random guess for tonight: Cena wins the WWE title.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> I'll be honest, I'm looking forward to Tough Enough more than I am RAW.


Does it even show in the UK?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> Does it even show in the UK?


Maybe not...but it does on youtube.

I'm interested to see if anything comes of the Morrison situation tonight, although I doubt it will. They will probably start up Miz/Cena...again and Orton/Punk will continue.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

The Miz and Ziggler to begin a fued PLEASE.

The Miz's Mic skills to own ziggler and vickie and dolph to put on the good matches and lead them, i might be the only one who wants this but CMON !


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

Huge swerve of the night: Morrison actually gets pushed to the moon and faces Miz at extreme rules (maybe in a triple threat with Cena), and he comes out winning the WWE title to fuck with the IWC.


If they do that, *MOSTLY* everyone on this forum is practically getting trolled by creative. Just saying.

JoMo fans could actually be happy tonight.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Draft announcement? Or is it still too early.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

NostalgicDave said:


> The Miz and Ziggler to begin a fued PLEASE.
> 
> The Miz's Mic skills to own ziggler and vickie and dolph to put on the good matches and lead them, i might be the only one who wants this but CMON !


Torn between wanting to see this and The Miz vs CM Punk.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to see:

Rock/Cena segment
Austin/Miz segment
Sin Cara/ Sheamus match.

What I will see:

Cena/Miz match
Divas match
Hornswaggle/ Great Khali dance off.
More GM announcements than the average salary of Undertakers surgeon.
Some guy that doesn't want to go to work but feels happy after taking 5 Hour Energy.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I don't think we will see a Sin Cara match until the ERPPV and after


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Prediction for tonight: a minimum of 1 RKO(s).


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9566536 said:


> I want to see:
> 
> Rock/Cena segment
> Austin/Miz segment
> ...


Rock is in Brazil, unfortunately. I'm hoping to see something from Sin Cara too, he's been impressive so far, even with a few botches. Austin/Miz? Fuck that, I want to see Austin and Punk, those two have been going at it on Twitter. I lol'd at your last line though, so true.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not expecting Trips to be there even if it is from Connecticut. Wonder what angle he will come back for?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tonight the number of limes will be 500*(56^99)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not expecting Trips to be there even if it is from Connecticut. Wonder what angle he will come back for?


Same. I hope he's on the show but I doubt he will be.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that all the Wrestlemania hype has died down I'm not really excited for this Raw. Hopefully they do something big to maintain peoples interest...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wonder which attitude era guy a-ri can add to his pyscho-attack list this week? the rock, stone cold already ticked off, perhaps HHH tonite? :gun:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Let's all pray to god Micheal Cole doesn't come out in wrestling attire again. What a pudgy white mess of terrible tattoos he is.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Back to boring, normal raw _


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not have high hopes for this RAW except for Sin Cara, so let's see what happens.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

WTF was that Edge thing about?

A promo that aired during Tough Enough said that tonight Edge has an earth-shattering announcement. What is such a big deal that he won't announce it on his own brand's show?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF happen to Edge now?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Edge retiring at wm28?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

What's with the "Edge, career over?" hint?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Edge is done?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Edge announcement?

interesting


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Emobacca said:


> WTF was that Edge thing about?


yeah wtf, carrer over? makes no sense, i though that thread about his injury wasn't real , haven't read any articles about another injury he sustained since then.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Edge is gonna announce he's going to TNA haha

either that or something stupid.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF? Edge retiring???


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wouldn't mind if Edge retires.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

according to "the john report" tweet, sent a few min ago, the commercial for RAW said "Edge's career over?" apparently out of the blue. dont know what to make of this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge's punishment for using the "W" word?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

did edge injure himself again?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Reminds me of when the Undertaker was going to retire and then Show chokeslammed him off the stage. Wouldn't surprise me if Edge says he's going to retire and someone (Christian, perhaps) beats his ass to set up a program between the two for SummerSlam and/or WrestleMania.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at ted's boner


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I have 0 expectations for this show and no desire to watch. So hopefully its good


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we GO!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Word has it Sheamus won't be here tonight. Well then:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go.
Let's do this thang!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ teaser still ahving cena in orange.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

How Raw is going to follow Tough Enough is beyond me. But oh well, here we go!

Ugh, why are we starting with this shit?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Michael Cole!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shits bout to start kidssssssssss

Edit 

Cole? fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

GREATNESS.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

for fuck sake, we're 30 seconds in and i already want to turn it off :no:


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

COLE!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael Cole starting Raw.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"Only Undefeated Superstar"

Oh great this shit again. Gotta find that mute button now...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

what a way to be introduced


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole be trolling early


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole is getting the biggest push out of the whole roster. Hahaha :lmao!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

enough of the cole lawler bullshit please!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear god, Jerry Lawler is in ring gear again.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Why do they start this shit off with Cole coming out all the time?

Stupid.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck. Jerry's wearing tights.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it taped tonight? It comes across like it to me.

EDIT: Says live on the logo so I guess not.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WHAT'S UP JERRAYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

not this shit already -_-


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Cole starts things off? I'm already changing the channel.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

only 9 or so more months till i care about john cena.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cole's heat is NOWHERE near Vickie's level


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Felix Anthony Cena 4


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WHATS UP JERRY!!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Epic Morrison for champ sign


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So the stars and stripes American hero titantron is staying then....


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, Cole isn't the only undeafeted superstar in the E --> Sin Cara


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't help but see Cena as the vanguard for some great big terrible thing happening...RIGHT now. It's honestly creepy.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena in Red!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

THE CAREER OF EDGE IS OVER TONIGHT  - It was announced during WWE Tough Enough commercial break on the USA Network that Edge will be appearing tonight to address his future. WWE teased that the World Heavyweight Champion may be retiring.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena is the new Rene Dupree.

The French colors really show that.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena with that stupid grin again.....you got screwed of the title a week ago act like you care...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Loserville Red needs to go.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Energy? Chaos? The crowd sucks Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> So the stars and stripes American hero titantron is staying then....


Seriously. The Kurt Angle imitation has gone all the way up to Cena.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Cena: So we have about 11 months until The Rock actually appears to continue the feud for WrestleMania so who can I bury in the mean time?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCKY ROCKY.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole and Cena???


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Sup everybody


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Why not have Austin just come out of the next 2 hours and ask each superstar why they think they deserve to be there.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What's up with Edge announcing is retirement?!?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HEY!

SOMEONE STOLE A FORUM PIC LOL


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cenas top is class


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cena to announce the rematch at Wrestlemania 29 tonight!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

BOOOOOOORING.

BOOOOOOORING


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Talking about Cena and Rock clashing at WM28 is only gonna piss off every crowd that doesn't get to see it live. FOR THE COMING YEAR.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ROCKY chants for Cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I never know what Cena's talking about cause he says everything the exact same way, so my ears tune out the tone of his voice.
Sorry. 


I'm going for sure though........ at least I better be!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

He said sports entertainment! There is hope in the world!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Cole's heat is NOWHERE near Vickie's level


because he sucks...he goes from heel to face depending on who's in the ring, and tries so hard to be a heel that he just comes off as annoying and stupid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad this match is happening before the world ends in December of the same year *


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Cole and Cena???


The worst way to start off a night.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Edge retiring? But he's booked for ER....


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Generation vs generation. How original.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cue "AWESOME!" at any moment


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh God...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aroo?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing is better than hearing about a match that happens 350 days from now.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

wake me up when cena shuts up...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no it does not need the title


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh shit that's Miz's cue. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena and The Rock for The WWE Championship?
Cena is definetely winning


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How the F are they announcing that right now? That's stupid. Dumb.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"A match of this magnitude."

Already ripping off Rocky's promo at X8 aren't you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, I thought he said that he never wanted to fight the Miz again.

Going to be a long year.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic Orton pop.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

of course Randy


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it just me or does everytime he say "The Rock" Cena sound like he is asking a really intense question. 

Wait...wait...they're taking the belt...poor Miz. No way he stays over. Winning WM is enough for me. Had to happen even....Orton?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena thinks he's going to be WWE Champ going into WM28? I think not.

RKO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, Cena is already eying another title.


And here comes Randall.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

here comes randell


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Save us Randy!*


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cena - Orton.

Love it_


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This new Miz music sounds a lot like Orton's...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ORTON! With a new tee shirt no less!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fatal Four way at Extreme Rules?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why is this guy yelling in the micfor no damn reason?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy Fuck. For the Title? Great for The Miz....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

randel? cool


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Popped for Orton, certainly wasn't expecting him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena wasn't looking shocked at Orton; it was at hearing a 100% pop.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did Cena call himself an Icon????


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

VIPER!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh God not Boreton


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

o lord not this feud again.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why can I see Cole trying to get into the title match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

For God's sake, Cena is always prattling on about the title in a bloodless feud. He's as tiresome as Orton was last summer.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i thinks it's funny that orton gets a wayyyyy bigger pop than the guy who is supposed to be facing the rock, because he's the "face" of the company


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh thank god, i was afraid we'd have to suffer through Cena/Miz again......although the alternative isn't much better


holy shit...HE'S WEARING A SHIRT!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool shirt. 

Whoever was the guy that wanted a feud with Cena and Orton F'N sucks!!! You jinxed us! I hate you! 
Why is this happening????


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO to shut that gay ass know as cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus. A Cena promo followed by Orton. Do they hate us?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So... Cena heel turn now?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god.

Orton has kiddy merchandise.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Their Pushing Randy Orton.I am hyped!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Orton > Cena


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

cena and orton: time to see what stipulation we haven't used yet...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FUCK! The word respect again!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice to see that young up and comer Randy Orton stepping up to the plate and challenging John Cena.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm thinking this is gonna be a set up for the WWE title at Extreme Rules. Cena vs Orton vs Punk vs Miz.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

keiths top is awesome


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PLEASE PUT THE TITLE ON ORTON.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MORRISON FOR CHAMP!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MORRISON!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck off Morrison.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. Anderson coming out next?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Marking the fuck out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ on a cracker. Noooooo


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

John Morrison...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

woo swerve


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The fuck is this jabroni doing out here?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

WTH JOMO! ME time?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison's just gonna ignore them. Cold Shoulder Morrison, they'll call him.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Cena and The Rock for The WWE Championship?
> Cena is definetely winning


Was there really any question that Cena wouldn't be going over?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH! SICK! GET IT JOMO!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_What's this tool coming out for_


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MORRRRISON!!!!!!!!!!!



where the haterz at


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

20th John Morrison Push incoming


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

John Morrison!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ Morrison interupting Cena and Orton. So out of place


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JoMo???


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THIS IS OFFICIALLY TURNING INTO THE TNA FOLLOWING VICTORY ROAD!!

Those who watch TNA know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WTF Jomo here?!

Please don't fuck up....


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't give Morrison a mic


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

not gonna lie, did not expect that


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK better come the fuck out. PUNK>>>>>>>>>>>Morrison.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

oh no hes gonna speak


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

it's time to play who doesn't belong in these 3


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

alright, im done...this is just a giant clusterfuck of terrible promo's


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the time this is done they'll have half the roster in the ring.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Morrison?

fplam.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm punk next pls! lol then zack ryder to say why he should get a shot!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm glad that Orton has hair and a T shirt. He looked like a well lubed dildo when he was bald and slathered in baby oil.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

JOMO Baby


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

John Morrison!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So I think it will be Sheamus vs. Morrison vs. Punk vs. Orton vs. Cena for #1 Contendership


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hornswaggle to come out next.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

U k ow I ordered an awesome cm punk uprising nexus shirt and got that stupid Orton shirt. I had to call back and return it to get the right one. And one more thi k are all these guys trying to sell shirts I mean geez lol it looks so obvious. And Cena really looks silly


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought I just heard vicky


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Morrison is wearing that jacket because his shoulders are cold *


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Cena, Orton ans Morrison in a ring cutting a promo... FML.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dylanlip said:


> THIS IS OFFICIALLY TURNING INTO THE TNA FOLLOWING VICTORY ROAD!!
> 
> Those who watch TNA know what I'm talking about.


No one knows what you're talking about.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ohai, Ziggies.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck off JoMo. Where's Punk?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on ya MoMo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Man United and Liverpool in the ring, oh wait, here comes Dagenham & Redbridge.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo..in the ring with Orton and Cena..haters going to hate

and Vickie came in early


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Morrison, cringe worthy


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, John Morrison is actually taking names on the mic. Good for him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Punk..


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

JoMo finally hits his lines.

And Vickie jumps the gun.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes!!! Dolph should be Nº1 contender.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison probably cut the best promo in the past 6 months lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

qtgaines said:


> I thought I just heard vicky


fuck you did


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

im sure this thing will somehow end up in a tag team match -_-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How about we give Miz the month off? It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

JOHN MORRI...

oh nvm.. ziggler is involved now


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HELL YES IT'S FUCKING VICKIE!!!!


oh and dolph, but he's irrelevant compared to her....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHY is Ziggler still on RAW? 

is this shit for real? what in the blue hell is going on?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vickie missed her que


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

GET ORTON AND CENA OUT OF THIS FUCKING RING I HATE THOSE *******.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

4 way match tonight Cena vs Morrison vs Orton vs Ziggler


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Vickie's hair is horrible


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Morrison is wearing that jacket because his shoulders are cold *


I see what you did there. :lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Where's the best performer in this business today?

You know, Bubba Ray?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

It's Nicky!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero and Ziggler for the WWE Title!!
what a cluster fuck!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want Dolph's shirt, because I am perfection!
And I want people to know.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Where's Punk??


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

thats actually true


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with Ziggler


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Dolph is really the most talented in the ring


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I made a statement during Miz and Dolph's match at Mania: If these two do not main event Mania next year that whole creative team needs to be fired (like they don't already).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's Punk?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is this TNA?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't believe they let Dolph do a shoot :O


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, production's having an off night.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh god, R-Truth. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rtruth? LOL!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dylanlip said:


> THIS IS OFFICIALLY TURNING INTO THE TNA FOLLOWING VICTORY ROAD!!
> 
> Those who watch TNA know what I'm talking about.


I haven't seen anything since Victory Road. I've been too busy watching my 6 months of on demand.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Uh....no.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

WHATS UP


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why are jobbers coming out?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"The line starts here."


*Points at crotch*


And WTF, it's DUH TROOF.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zookeepah sighting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ZOOKEEPAH

Affirmative Action, FTW!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

R-Truth? We're supposed to take that seriously?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, R Truth comes in and ruins a perfectly good promo...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Fuck off Truth. You're interrupting the evolution of the future.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Truth? -_-


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice Ziggler.

"Line starts here".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? Russo pic.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

NO! PLEASE GOD NO! FUCK NO!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

NVM

LMFAO @ Truth. What is this jobber doing here?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ok, how the fuck is truth here and not bryan


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If Truth gets the location wrong we riot


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure if serious.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Championship Scramble @ Extreme Rules?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Why is this still going on!?*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What in the entire *FUCK???*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God....


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait? WHY IN THE WOLRD WOULD ANYONE GIVE RTRUTH A TITLE SHOT?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Somebody tell Truth to get the fuck in the back.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooo, Not R-Truth


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TURN AROUND R TRUTH


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OH NOOOO...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME . R-truth? battle royal to settle this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

R-truth... come the fuck on, he hasn't even been on tv in months... or so it seems


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

so how is r truth a wwe title contender......FUCK THIS


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess it's going to be a Battle Royal tonight for #1 Contendership


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Jesus.

Who gives a fuck about R truth_


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

FUCK OFF AND DIE!!!!!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

R-Truth????? GTFOH


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lotta sound botches and its only been 10 minutes


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Great, all the usual suspects are here...

Wait, where's Punk? Hmmmmm...


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Jawn Cena's fwend is in the house


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, this is is now a joke. R-Truth kills all my popping.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I miss segments like this.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck you R-Truth....Cole is right in saying he is "ruining the party"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R-Truth? 

Fuck they just bringing out the whole roster now :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Battle Royal for number one contender-ship *sigh*...*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry coming out next?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm marking out for R-Truth for all the wrong reasons. This is a fucking circus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why the fuck should Truth even get a shot? he wasn't even on mania or a raw in the last few weeks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Was that Orton bending over laughing his ass off?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

We want RYDER! WWWYKI


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

6 man clusterfuck main event coming up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mystikal the No. 1 contender? :lmao man, please


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ALRIGHT, I WAS FINE UNTIL NOW!!!! GET THE F OUTTA HERE! THIS IS NOT HAPPENING. I'M NOT BELIEVING IT! 
R F'N Truth????????
Really??
Really??
Where's this dude been anyway?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

R-Truth REALLY ?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sin Cara should come out at kill em all


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey he got it right.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fail with the music. Fucking R-Truth.....Bring out Punk.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Please put the strap on Morrison...

Or even Truth...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

R Truth?? WTF???


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler cuts a nice promo, for wat it was worth

R truth is like they guy from tough enough, a goof


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GRENNWICH, CONNECTICUT!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok THIS is what this segment did not need: a jobber. TRUTH? REALLY?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For good reason, Truth.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i am completely dumbfounded...

what.is.going.on.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

and with r-truth intrusion this segment has gone to shit


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth
Jesus Christ WWE is fucking trollin!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BOSTON, MASSAAAAACCCCHUSSSSSETTTTSS what's up!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

R-Truth: "I deserve a shot at the title!"

Everyone in the ring, in the arena, at home: "Lol no."


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dolph is bringing it tonight


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol theres a reason for that


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Man, R-Truth should turn heel and say the wrong city name. "Stamford, Connecticut, what's up!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"There's a reason for that." That's NXT Ziggler. Good stuff.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where's Punk?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Total. Nonstop. Anonymous-GM.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hahaha there's a reason for that. Dolph is the man


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zooooooooooooookeeeeeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao Ziggler "theres a reason for that"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at Dolph "There's a reason for that..."


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

lol at Ziggler, "Theres a reason for that"


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

There's a reason for that! :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ZACK MOTHAFUKKKKKKKKIN' RYDER COMING OUT!
PARTYING LIKE ITS FRIDAY UP IN THIS BITCH!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Never got a title match, huh? There's a reason for that

LOLOLOLOL Ziggler said the sasme thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"There's a reason for that" :lmao!!!
Dolph should be unscripted ALL the time! Dude's hilarious!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

on his ipad :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

lol the iPad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is it Thursday already?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN!!! WHATS UP!!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Should of been Punk coming out not R-Truth


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Where's Punk?! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao ziggler: there is a reason for that


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Crazy shit.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ the guy behind Cole.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"There's a reason for that." :lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Dolph FTW_


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

ok wwe just trolled us into oblivion


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Look at those boobs to the left of Cole.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So he's getting R.Truth fed to them?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Um......where the fuck is punk in this?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well....I guess it's nice they're giving guys like Morrison and Ziggler a "chance" to be involved, but come on, we all know Cena is winning.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where the fuck is CM Punk????


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least it's not a battle royal.*


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I forgot about Rtruth. Why is a guy whos been a jobber the last several months out there? Oh wait, hes going to be the jobber in the match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Fail with the music. Fucking R-Truth.....Bring out Punk.


Exactly what the fuck is he even in the title discussion? Punk deserves it A LOT more than Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just give Cena the shot because really, who thinks anyone else is going to win?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can guarantee a sixth superstar comes out after the first five finish.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Truth over Punk, Sheamus, Bryan, hell, fucking Henry.

Christ...

At least he's just filler. I hope.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where is Punk???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

We want Punk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Gauntlet match? R TRUTH NEEDS FOOD BADLY


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Where in chirst name is Punk


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk should be in there


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope Cena doesn't win the gauntlet.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Place your bets


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And another Lawler match? Just stop it already. God.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Is it Thursday already?


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooooo what are Trips and Punk gonna do?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

punk is buried again


at least its something different


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jr!!!!!


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Where's Hunter?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate R-Truth


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So the GM just invented the Gauntlet Match?


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

edge wtf


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

timfly said:


> Please put the strap on... even.Truth...


  :no:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Can somebody explain why "There is a reason for that" is so funny?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

already a good night since JR is gonna be here


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swagger/Lawler again? fpalm


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is Truth in there and not Punk? Jesus.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_lol @ picture of Edge_


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, shut the fuck up, Cole!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How about this stipulation: King wins, Cole LEAVES.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

oh shit Edge


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Where in fuck did that rumour come from?


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Was unhappy then I saw JR. I will take it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF? EDGE?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Edge....


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lawler/Swagger should be fun.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

jm99 said:


> Can guarantee a sixth superstar comes out after the first five finish.


Destiny, will be fulfilled!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Edge quitting a work? Has to happen sometime I know. Obvious he's gonna lose next ppv though, i think.

Okay, maybe not that obvious


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

All these men in the ring for a chance at the Miz's title but no CM Punk. Seriously???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bring back Lita so you can at least be entertaining again. She's been teasing another run.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

WTF ARE THEY GOING WITH THIS?



The ultimate push for ADR, though.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

We're going to have to watch Cole vs King again? WHYYYYY?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT????
Right when him and Christian were about to feud (hopefully)!
It probably won't be, so it better be something good.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> ok wwe just trolled us into oblivion


What a way to start my week.
R Truth lol...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

career over :O


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Punk will show up to take out Orton.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fucking hell what the hell is Punk gonna do then...


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

so... this new match is basically an elimination chamber match without elimination chamber.

fpalm


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So why is R Truth in this championship match instead of say.... CM Punk?

And who is stupid enough to believe Edge is retiring in the midst of a title reign when he was fine Friday on Smackdown...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I'm going out with a retirement match against THE ROCK.... AT WRESTLEMANIA 29!!!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope JoMo wins. he could shine in an extreme rules match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KITD said:


> Where in chirst name is Punk


*He's still busy being a glorified jobber...

Which is what three of those five in the ring are anyway so Punk should have been included.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Is it Thursday already?


Don't think so, no one's said asshole yet or gotten into a fight over which is Gunner and which is Murphy.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Not Edge.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What's the word on this Edge situation!? Haven't heard anything


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Edge is going to announce that he is sleeping with hhh's wife. Live sex celebration is happening next week.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And another Lawler match? Just stop it already. God.


HAHA


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Miz can kick all their azzez


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Punk is the new Matt Morgan.

We just need ketchup now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena is gonna win it. My hopeful guess is that they don't want Punk in it to further hurt his push. We all know a heel isn't going over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So where were the dirtsheets on this Edge stuff...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Nexus takes out one of the five (orton), Then Punk gets put into the match.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

This reminds me of the Flair thing when he came out and everyone said he was going to retire then the you lose you retire stipulation came


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i still have no fucking idea what just happened....i feel like im coming down off a bad trip or something


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The fact that they are teasing retirement means it has to be something else.. right?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Gauntlet match? R TRUTH NEEDS FOOD BADLY


:lmao:


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I dont know about the rest of you but I am looking forward to Jack Swagger putting old man Lawler in the hospital more then I am to watch this Gauntlet match for the #1 contender spot.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Edge's announcement better be "I'm going back to tag team wrestling with Christian because I am starting to realize that my 3 30-day World title reigns a year gimmick is starting to bore the crap out of you" or else I don't care what he has to say.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *He's still busy being a glorified jobber...
> 
> Which is what three of those five in the ring are anyway so Punk should have been included.*





R-Troof being glorified is questionable.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Is the Edge thing Keyfabe -.-?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Nexus takes out one of the five (orton), Then Punk gets put into the match.


Don't see it happening.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, so... I am remaining optimistic tonight is enjoyable despite another Lawler match, no Punk, and some weird Edge situation. Come on WWE.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Edge: Ive decided to retire, so Im handing my belt over to Christian right now


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Proc said:


> so... this new match is basically an elimination chamber match without elimination chamber.
> 
> fpalm


No, it's basically Tag Team Turmoil, without the tag teams.


----------



## Khaos Ziro (Apr 11, 2011)

Why is R.Truth in this match. He doesn't deserve a title shot


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KONG!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

KONG!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sploooooooggeeeeeeeee


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KONG!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh shit. Kong?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KONG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Weird!!


----------



## wrestlemania2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

why are there no links on atdhe....


everything on tv is down as well.

can anyone link me to a decent streamm?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

KONG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome Kong vignette? that's... creepy


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

BARBIE DESTROYER!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome kong


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FINALLY


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Awesome Kong vignette.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

That's not PG.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi awesome kong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I just got chills.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome Kong!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And the forum is about to crash from Awesome Kong talks.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

KONG! KONG!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> R-Troof being glorified is questionable.


He's a glorified jobbie.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

edge to retire? doubtful


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Kong.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KONG


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MARK HENRY'S NEW GIMMICK?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> R-Troof being glorified is questionable.


*Good point.


And there is Mark Henry's sister!*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kong finally gets promo time.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome Kong


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally! Awesome is on the way....


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Repackaging Tyler Reks? I'm up for it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome Kong gonna fuck you blondies up.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

AWESOME KONG


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck yes a vignette? Can it be???!?!?!

It is...and its Kong!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

STING


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

KONG

KONG

KONG

FUCK YES


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

awesome KONG


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Kong!

Or Matt Hardy.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

KONG


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kong hates bratz


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awesome Kong gonna kill some barbies.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OMFG AWESOME KONG PROMO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KONG KILLING BITCHES!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AWESOME KONG!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome kong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHIT!! AWESOME KONG!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Kong. Can't wait for her debut.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

PERFECT KONG VIDEO.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap! KONG!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh joy.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That's got to be Kong!!! FUCK YES


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!*


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What...the...FUCK?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD THAT IS THE GREATEST SHIT EVER!!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

KONGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh hell yea awesome kong promo, on raw


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Epic Kong Promo,and the sexy as Bellas!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Morbidly obese Kong. Great.

Now womens watches aren't even good as eyecandy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wwe doing build up new superstars like this is fucking awesome....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crickets.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking kong


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome kong!!!!!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> Awesome Kong vignette? that's... creepy


What does vignette mean? Sorry im drunk and high, also I dont know what that word means


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Cena is gonna win it. My hopeful guess is that they don't want Punk in it to further hurt his push. We all know a heel isn't going over.


Punk will probably interfere and make Orton lose


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

$10 says Cole interrupts and buries them.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did Awesome Kong crash the forum??


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

FUCK! I missed the Kong promo./


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy shit AWESOME KONG!! I thought it was Tyler Reks though


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KONG!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eve's TitanTron video shows her walking down to the ring. Which she does when it plays. 

God. Fail.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bella whore better not win this.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

just interupt this match please


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph to pwn them all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Really guys? We crashed for Kong? :lmao


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole to interrupt??


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

At first I thought it was Tyler Reks then I realised it was Kong. Oh and Mattel are going to be pissed they are promoting Barbie doll violence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kong also apparently kills servers too.

Come on Cole, make this interesting.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

That was either Kong, or Matt Hardy is returning.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok ok lets just get this shit over with and move on to something real


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kong lol crashed


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol @ forum crash due to Kong.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"I marked her arm." - Michael Scott.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GOD I want to fuck the Bellas so bad!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I missed that Kong vignette because I thought it was a advert


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I missed the Kong vignette 

When she debuts, I hope she still has the theme she used on the indy's


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can I please just get one Kong/Gail match...please WWE.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bellas are straightedge!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WWE are absolute masters of vingettes for debuting stars.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EVE KILLED THE SERVER!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

holy s. Kong crashed the forums.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> That was either Kong, or Matt Hardy is returning.


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole just DESTROYED Lawler. That was an amazing comeback.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I missed of miss the video because I didn't see it... :/


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> That was either Kong, or Matt Hardy is returning.


New Tag Team Champs!?!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't believe the forum crashed for Kong... fpalm Bunch of marks.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Really guys? We crashed for Kong? :lmao


I think it would have crashed for anyone in that video. That was really cool!
I thought it was a guy for awhile, and I was excited there would be a new darker character.
But either way it's cool.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda LOL'd at that king joke


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Carnius said:


> What does vignette mean? Sorry im drunk and high, also I dont know what that word means


A vignette is a pre-taped segment used to either introduce a character or help get them over.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> And the forum is about to crash from Awesome Kong talks.


True post was true.


Oh snap cole that was cold.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

mordeaci said:


> Holy shit AWESOME KONG!! *I thought it was Tyler Reks though*


*:lmao X a billion

I think the sound quit on my TV 
*


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Oooh, that shut King up.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Eve is getting reactions.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lawler gets more match time than the following wrestlers on RAW...

Tamina
Natalya
Gail Kim 
Beth Phoenix
Ted DiBiase, Jr
William Regal
Zack Ryder
The Usos
Hart Dynasty
Sheamus
Evan Bourne
Goldust
The current tag champs (belts can be defensed on either show)


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol, i heard king say "watch your mouth" didnt hear what the joke was, though


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> GOD I want to fuck the Bellas so bad!


I would jump off a bridge for one of them in bed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Eve's TitanTron video shows her walking down to the ring. Which she does when it plays.
> 
> God. Fail.


I noticed that too. :lmao
Brutal.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

The Bellas would so get it. Every orifice.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

x factor!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay......


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear god...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, that was a title match?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Really guys? We crashed for Kong? :lmao


Yup. This forum crashed for a *Diva.*

In her defense, that vignette was creepy yet awesome intriguing. Can't wait for her to burry the Bellas.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Bellas New Diva Champion!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LayCool Part 2?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i missed the kong thing


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

A Bella won the title ...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow..............................


















and I still don't care!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least the pretty Bella won.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hoo.... Hooray? I don't.... know... anymore.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL new Divas champ


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Just glad its over with


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

The hell? That was for the title!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Whatever!'' :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

AND THE CROWD GOES............meh.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

There will eventually be a Bella Vs. Bella championship match.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol wow.


Someone wanna tell em what vignette means now?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

X-FACTOR!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol divas title


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bella champ?


Shit.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

KONG taking that title


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

as if to reineforce the ideas of divas as dolls the bella win. nice set up for kong


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So after all that a Bella is a diva champ.

Can't wait for Kong to kill everyone.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Really suprised that Cole didn't interrupt this time. 

Is Cole acting a little tame tonight, or what?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hottties


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH WTF!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

please let gail get a title shot now!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wha

i didnt even know that was a title match


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kong is going to destroy the Bella Whores!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Considering the previous champion, this really doesn't bother me. Might as well test the waters.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No reaction. Can Awesome Kong debut right now please?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What the shit?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Eve got a pop for her moonsault, and then she loses the title. Sweet sweet irony.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, Brie Bella to get squashed by Kong?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, Nikki. "WHATEVER".


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

get out of the ring
WHATEVER


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

bellas translation champ for kong


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Omg fuck it to hell!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> GOD I want to fuck the Bellas so bad!


they look like twin trannys...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this match is lame...


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

that divas match sucked


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait, that was for the title? What the fuck? 


Eve really is just the press coverage champion.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So how long until the Bella's fight over the title?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

divas championship hit a new low


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Notice every cares about a promo and not the title change.

That? That is bad.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

YES SIN CARA IN A MATCH!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Can I please just get one Kong/Gail match...please WWE.


Vince: Sorry, who now? Gail?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone's about to job to Sin Cara.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really can't see Kong wearing that divas belt. I would take it as an insult to her 
abilities.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sin Cara. He's a bad man.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Yay from one disgustingly poor champion to another. Now let's not defend the belt again for a few months and randomly give it to Rosa or something in a throwaway TV match. Way to keep the division hot.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sin Cara Debut!!!

It's time for....The Legend of Cara!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sin cara vs daniel bryan please!!!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sin cara is such a stupid name. mistico is so much cooler.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin Cara, yay


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That promo was pretty much saying "I'm killing all the Barbies in this company" That's why I loved it.

SIIIIINNN CARA!!!!
You know you're getting a push when you debut and end up on BOTH shows! I love that dude!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*FUCCCCCCCKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSS!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The crowd was in stunned silence over that Diva's match. Simply glorious!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

As far as the Bella title change goes....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

SIn Cara wrestling next fuck yeah this RAW is pretty damn good so far.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Seriously!! The Diva's Championship is just so that everyone can have a taste at gold. Embarrassing!!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sin Cara fuck YES!!!!! Cara vs Bryan would be one fuckin AMAZING match!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Sin Cara!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well all those years of sucking Johnny Ace's cock did pay off.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The divas are now official buried


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Dylanlip said:


> Really suprised that Cole didn't interrupt this time.
> 
> Is Cole acting a little tame tonight, or what?


Cole can feel free to STFU forever.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kong is not a Diva,she/he is a superstar.!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

we went from Cole to Cena/Orton/Jomo/Troof to the diva's...is WWE TRYING to drive away ratings?


----------



## Khaos Ziro (Apr 11, 2011)

Throwaway match that didn't deserve to be on TV


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol, WWE is making a product that is intended to please 'smart-marks'. fpalm


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Sin Cara to save the show?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Relax guys, they put the belt on Brie because they want Kong to destroy the Barbie-est of the Barbies on her debut.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The crowd was in stunned silence over that Diva's match. Simply glorious!





More crowd reaction, chain wrestling, and storytelling than a 5-star Melina/Alicia Fox match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Who'll job to Sin Cara? Kidd? Primo? Ryder? Dibiase?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I really hope its not Zach Ryder jobbing to Sin Cara.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i get it now why edge is there at raw, they gonna swerve us, edge is going to talk about his career and will tease retiring but then out of a sudden, he will announce that not only is he not retiring but that he will be at raw for the wwe DRAFT,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joel said:


> Vince: Sorry, who now? Gail?


Dammit!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> they look like twin trannys...


Says the guy who would do any girl who looked half as good....

sheesh why do people think that criticizing good looking girls shows any taste?

Anyways looking forward to the next match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This Raw feels refreshingly fresh yet I still couldn't help but fpalm at the, five of Raw's biggest superstars' graphic that showed Cena, Orton and.....Morrion, Truth, Dolph? Ouch.

And yeah, that Kong promo owned.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> That promo was pretty much saying "I'm killing all the Barbies in this company" That's why I loved it.


Oh, is that what that was? Thanks for breaking it down. Can you tackle the Zapruder tape next?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Strange RAW so far.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Sin Cara debut match next...............where is Punk in the WWE Title #1 Contender Gauntlet..........strange booking that Truth, Morrison and Ziggler deserve a shot over him fpalm


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally, the Bellas are champion.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The JPH said:


> Lol, WWE is making a product that is intended to please 'smart-marks'. fpalm


:lmao I noticed that too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shake weight!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

illspirit said:


> Relax guys, they put the belt on Brie because they want Kong to destroy the Barbie-est of the Barbies on her debut.





So she is going to destroy Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Deadliest Catch stole Taker's theme


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> I really can't see Kong wearing that divas belt. I would take it as an insult to her
> abilities.


I hope she swallows that piece of shit belt whole and introduces a new one.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Jenson fucking Button.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF! Deadliest Catch Taker lol.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I really hope its not Zach Ryder jobbing to Sin Cara.


if not Ryder then Bourne


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

June 14th Smackdown commercial said Edge would be there. Hmmm...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a title match? A 4 minute, non-hyped, no promos, no number 1 contendership matches on free t.v.?

Also, the RAW brand has Tamina, Natalya, Gail Kim, Beth Phoenix and now Kong but Brie Bella is champ.

Thats mighty fine booking, Vince!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so a cluster 5 way match..with Cena winning..and putting a title on one of the worst diva's ever..


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> You know you're getting a push when you debut and end up on BOTH shows! I love that dude!


I think the bigger hint would be the amount of cash they are paying him combined with the amount of press conferences they held for him.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sin cara is a sexy beast


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Oh, is that what that was? Thanks for breaking it down. Can you tackle the Zapruder tape next?


You're welcome!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

All I can say is thank God they stopped using the Womens Championship.

I like Johnny Cash, but between Undertaker and this Deadliest catch commercial, the song is worn out.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i can deal with a bellas segment every week. hot, and play some good cunts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

As ugly as a Diva's title would be with Awesome Kong's mug on it, it would still be 10x better than the current belt.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More people watched WWE over Fox News or CNN. Like anyone watches the news anymore?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Divas getting screen time and promos. I am marking the fuck out.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

cant wait to see sin cara


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eve's pissed.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait....they're giving MORE time for a Divas angle? WTF?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

god, wwe has the worst facts. NO SHIT! the ncaa championship game was on! hence, low ratings.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

gail sighting------kong and gail on the same night. goose bumps


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Natalya's voice always makes me laugh. Always.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A little attitude. 

I love that.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve, you so loco.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now she wants to show emotion.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Eve PMSing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve heal turn:O?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! I'M MARKING OUT! IT'S GAIL KIM! OMGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rikishi. Oh...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz, diva promo. well worth the time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Intrigue and drama. Yay.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck yea Mistico. Make up for that shit divas match


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

pop for sin cara


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

ohhhh Eve being mean and shitty acting


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone's tampon found it's way up the wrong hole. Sorry Eve.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

decent pop for Mistico


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MARK HENRY'S NEW GIMMICK?


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy shit, Gail Kim can speak? Natalya too?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

no pop for Sin Cara???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're probably wondering if a dude with a curly weave just walked into their locker room.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Diva's getting personalities? Holy crap.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Natalya's voice always makes me laugh. Always.


like... she sounds like a man?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is WWE going the way of TNA with their Divas?

Turning every fucking one into a Catty Heel?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Eve heel turn.

Gail and Natalya talk. Who knew?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Uh-oh...little kids already wearing Sin Cara's mask. He'll be WHC within the next 2 years.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Swoon, Sin Cara.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol primo


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Kids already got the mask, LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, they're already selling Sin Cara masks!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

How the fuck do you hype a Sin Cara debut match and then cut to a segment with divas?


And lol at the masks in the audience, he's probably already paid off his contract with merch sales.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who is that unglorified jobber he's in the ring with?*


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

How long until Sin Cara botches his entrance jumping over the ropes? Looks like he almost did right there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kids already with the merchandizes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounded like a good reaction to Sin Cara when his music hit.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL Sin Cara 0-2 on ring entrances.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

PRIMO!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

He looked like he was going to botch it for a 2nd week in a row


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Poor Primo and he botched again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, I think they can get rid of the trampoline because one day soon he's going to botch it royally.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did they just cut away from showing Primo's name lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I see WWE is already making a killing off Sin Cara masks. 


And LOL at Primo not even getting a jobber introduction.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Music is SO epic! I love it!

And wow, those masks they sell for Sin Cara are WAY better than Mysterio. Those kids looked legit! 
Too Legit to Quit!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Primo doing the honors.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Primo! 
Wheres Zack Ryder at


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he still has a job?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i hope this means that natalya and gail are about to shed the diva image to go against kong. the last kong vs natalya match was awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol Primo jobbing him better than Ryder I guess.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin Cara will eventually bisect himself on that entrance spot.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

bury his ass Sin Cara!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Poor primo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

O Shit. Primo is still employed?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

natetendo83 said:


> Says the guy who would do any girl who looked half as good....
> 
> sheesh why do people think that criticizing good looking girls shows any taste?
> 
> Anyways looking forward to the next match.


Haha I'm sorry, but they're disgusting and look like men from the neck up. And I'm perfectly content with my non-transvestite girlfriend thank you.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder whose gonna win this one. would like to see a 1998 wcw style match, but it'll prolly go 3 minutes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Primo. :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sin Cara seems to have a prblem with the RAW ropes :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Primo's actually on tv lol.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

primo botch


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They need to give him a better springboard for Raw.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

killacamt said:


> no pop for Sin Cara???


turn your tv up, it was there...just not Cena-esque


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh shit, that's a Colon?*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

PRIMO!!!

made it before Ryder on RAW


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I am thinking that Eve, Natalya, and Gail will be the Anti-Kong Coalition. (Which I am totally okay with.)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

primo probably picked since he can speak to sin cara in spanish during the match


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> like... she sounds like a man?


She also does the Jim Duggan "oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh" at the end of her matches.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Primo should go over clean.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holy fuck, man is getting chants


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Natalya's voice always makes me laugh. Always.


I think its because she sounds like TNA's promo announcer.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So before the commercial Cole is hyping up Sin Cara, then he comes out to the ring and suddenly Cole has a problem with him? Consistency, what the fuck does it mean?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who is that unglorified jobber he's in the ring with?*


Lmfao poor primo


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Will somebody please tell the announcers how to pronounce "Sin Cara" correctly?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin Cara really is the Evil Monkey.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at Sin Cara being more over in 1 week than Daniel Bryan ever.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit, it's Rey Mysterio when he was actually good!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

shit was that impressive


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome huracurana


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy shit, its Mysterio in 2002 all over again, and its amazing.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

too much offense for Primo. I just want to see Mistico do some cool shit and get over


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The E needs to bring back the fuckin Cruiserweight Division.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hahaha that was sweet, back flip to land on his feet and just look at Primo like "that just happened"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Primo not even getting a jobber introduction does NOT bode well for him in the upcoming talent cuts.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Primo?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow they are giving Primo some offense


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

More spots than a leopard.

He's like a Tijuana Hardy. Listen to those chants.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Sin Cara moves his head like (the) Rock.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

crowd is really hot


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sin Cara FTW!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I bet Primo is Sin Caras number 1 fan because without Sin Cara, Primo would have "future endeavored" all over him.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

sin cara is already over


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How is Sin Cara so over already?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy fuck. Commercials in the match now. URGH.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at Sin Cara being more over in 1 week than Daniel Bryan ever.


He has a mask. The kids love masks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

House show promo during Primo match. I see what they did there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The E needs to bring back the fuckin Cruiserweight Division.





They'll have to take the title from Hornswoggles iron grip.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Primo should go over clean.


Rofl!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Sin Cara is already more over than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i wanna see la mistica


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

primo surprised at the pop


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is the longest anyone has ever seen Primo!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what happened to Primo and Zach's tag team...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL does Primo only have this match because he can speak Spanish?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good reaction from the crowd


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this dude is like rey in his prime


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This match is way too slow-paced to be as effective as it should be. Still fun though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> He has a mask. The kids love masks.


That, and he's more over because of weeks and weeks of promos. They've been hyping him up extremely well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

primo is working this good


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, that was awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin Cara makes this look effortless. 

Impressive. This guy could be deadly in the MITB match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This match is very entertaining, booked well, and given a little bit of time. Me happy.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I kinda like watching Primo get his ass kicked. 

It's sort of funny.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Shit, a match with a jobber that isn't a complete squash?

Am i watching Superstars!?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice match for Sin Cara so far...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know what's happening but there is jizz all in my pants right now. :lmao

I literally screamed at those moves, I got way too excited. 
Sin Cara mark already for sure!
The whole "Universe" is already behind him!

I love how much time they're getting too!!!!!!!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

The Striker said:


> He has a mask. The kids love masks.


I wouldnt want my face to be seen at a recent wwe event either, cant blame them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Somewhere at the 619, Rey is peeing his pants and trying moves on a trampoline..


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap, that was dangerous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Botch?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Primo is future endeavoured...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn primo botching


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

alot of the W word going on right now?! tsk tsk tsk vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, guess Primo won't be around much longer.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Primo botched lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

have you people not been watching RAW the past month? 

Mistico is so over because of the vignettes every week, and last week he interrupted the biggest heel on RAW...how the fuck COULDN'T he be over


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Botchamania highlight right there.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

spanish fly botch.. haha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay the botch was worth seeing that.*


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Sin Cara, botch master.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Botch


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they actually are giving this match time....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Primo just lost his job


HOLY SHIT


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what da fuck


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice one Primo.....FAK!

But decent clean-up.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

lmao Primo. "I got this!"

Also, O_O at the blown spot.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

nice finisher


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botch. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great match for mid carders and given time nice


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

That finisher? that was hot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice finisher.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice recovery


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh boy. Botch on the one spot you don't wanna be botchin'. That was ugly as fuck. Almost kill the hot new star, why don'tcha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> This match is very entertaining, booked well, and given a little bit of time. Me happy.


Yes yes yes.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

C4!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Botch...but who gives a fuck the man is a star


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Primo will get his walking papers after that Mega-Botch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you come again.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

fpalm and


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was sick!!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad they gave his debut match decent time. You can tell he's still getting used to the "E" style. A few botches there. A pretty big one off the top rope lol. But im looking forward to what they do with him.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fail.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, *THAT* was awesome, but he won't be able to do that on everybody!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice match despite the finish


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

was that a botch? lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who is that unglorified jobber he's in the ring with?*


Leave Primo alone...Leave him alone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a great match. I love Sin Cara. This is my first time seeing him wrestle.

All I gotta say is Rey who?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Vince let him break out the Flux Capacitor?!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a freakin Awesome finisher.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How did Primo botch? Cara slipped when he leaped on the turn buckle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Primo fucked that up. Good match though, surprised it went that long.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Bartman said:


> Sin Cara, botch master.


Even though it was Primo's fault?


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Feel bad for Sin Cara that Primo botches Cara's first finisher ever in the WWE :/*


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Later Primo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no Sheamus attack?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice ass finisher.
And Fuck You Primo for botching it the first time!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

uhh, that botch was so ugly, PRIMO SOON TO BE RELEASED ANYBODY? i could just tell sin cara was pissed when he fell to the floor, he must have been thinking, what a crappy way to debut, with a botch to my finisher :\


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have to keep their smaller guys on the roster to work with him. You won't see Sheamus' white out ass doing that.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Woah, huge botch by Primo!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So, will we be leaving the memories alone tonight or what?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fuck? Edge retiring? Since when?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa, wait, what's this about Edge? Kayfabe, right?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Sin Cara stole my created finisher from SvR! That bastard! I'm gonna go Kurt Angle on his ass!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

does anyobody else hate Josh Matthews voice or is that just me?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> They have to keep their smaller guys on the roster to work with him. You won't see Sheamus' white out ass doing that.


sheamus gets la mistica then


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Worth the fail, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

it was a nice little match, cool seeing sin cara finally have a match


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Primo botch at the worst moment, Vince must be furious.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

In Primo's defense, Cara didn't have to sell it like that. Cara could of just fell back into the ring and then kicked him again.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Sin Cara no selling the fall from the top to the floor. Good match though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was good,cara was incredible, and nice showing by primo. wouldn't make sense for cara to squash, it's a light heavyweight match, those are always back and forth. rey rolling over in his grave


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How much can they overhype a match? You´d think this was RVD/Jerry Lynn. There was nothing special about this match. It was soft high-flying. Kinda like a women´s match. The WWE style is so soft looking.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kong Crash the forums.
Sin Cara finisher move crashes the forums.
Raw is on fire.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah he wont be able to do that to everyone but thats not his real finisher


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Poor Primo, gets a chance to shine and then fucked it all up there.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sin Cara's finisher is called "The Database Error"


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another DX DVD? Fuck how many do they have like freakin 20? I liked the original DX but come on that's too fuckin much.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Okay the botch was worth seeing that.*


Bob Backlund would never botch like that.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

He really should have sold that fall botch a bit more, but other then a geat first match, some really impressive stuff


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope Primo enjoyed his few minutes on Raw, because he just blew whatever tiny sliver of a hope he may have had of ever getting another shot on the big shows.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So I wonder what they have going for Edge because he obviously isn't retiring yet, they are making it too obvious.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope he can improv better than that, didn't sell a fall off the turnbuckle then repeats the Pele type move, or it's a live TV thing he's not used to. Other than that he's good, can do unique bumps along with offense.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i am in love with sin cara


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So i miss the last 30 min cause my internet went down, what did I miss?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Really beginning to despise that Gilette ad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bartman said:


> Sin Cara, botch master.


Uh, yeah, that was Primo's fault.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Well WWE - I guess I'll see you in January when you don't suck complete ass.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sin Cara crash Primo and the forum :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> How much can they overhype a match? You´d think this was RVD/Jerry Lynn. There was nothing special about this match. It was soft high-flying. Kinda like a women´s match. The WWE style is so soft looking.


I think we'll take what we can get at this point.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Sin Cara's finisher is called "The Database Error"


Thats actually a cool name for a finisher.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Good match on the whole though, definatly WWE style, but still had a lost of flash.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

wtf is up with the servers


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Loving Sin Cara.!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First time seeing Sin Cara in the ring..............I'm impressed. I think they have most definitely found Rey's replacement. He's over already FFS! Great match despite the botch and what a finisher. Damn.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> i am in love with sin cara


:agree:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a good match despite the botch. Glad that they got some time in the ring to show what Sin Cara can do. First time I saw Sin Cara in a ring and I'm impressed.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin Cara already over more than half the roster


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ Corre burial


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

W>C said:


> So i miss the last 30 min cause my internet went down, what did I miss?



Opening segment featured an argument between Morrison, Ziggler, Cena, Orton & Truth on who should be wwe champ

RAW GM says there will be a gautlet match to decide who faces the miz

Sin Cara vs Primo

Bella wins Divas title

Edge might be retiring


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> So I wonder what they have going for Edge because he obviously isn't retiring yet, they are making it too obvious.


yeah exactly, every time they announce someone is retiring like hbk in 2008, something else happens but they don't retire. i predict edge is there to swerve use and just announce the wwe draft, it has to be


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bartman said:


> Sin Cara, botch master.


it was clearly Primo 


Nice try thogh


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

So is Primo already on the way to TNA? Making the hot new star look bad on live tv and all...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The SD Job Squad.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, these useless spastics.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Corre.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett is back on Raw, with a promo....!!!!!
and a new theme


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What exactly are they trying to accomplish with The Corre's theme song? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Sin Cara's finisher is called "The Database Error"


Perfect finisher name for Matt "fuck nugget" Hardy.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

What are Corre doing on Raw?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG The Corre is getting berried! Except they've been on RAW two weeks in a row now.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

why the fuck are smackdown guys still on raw after wrestlemania


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

edge won't retire. if he was they wouldn't mention him retiring. bore is brutalness personified.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Memories of when Nexus was awesome. Siiigh.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's the J.O.B. Squad!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah, good to hear wade's voice back on raw, 2010 ftw!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

how come the black guy the only one without a belt? :no:


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

hey look! the group that seemed to have potential until wwe dropped the ball


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who are these unglorified jobbers in the ring? And why are they wearing title belts with giant pennies on them?*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Botched is entrance, did 5 hurricanranas, botched is finisher...not impressed at all.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God I hope the Corre is buried anymore than they already are tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OMG The Corre is getting berried! Except they've been on RAW two weeks in a row now.


Seeing as how they're about to break up?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Kong Crash the forums.
> Sin Cara finisher move crashes the forums.
> Raw is on fire.


lmao pretty much.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

The fucking Corre...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT! Justin on the mic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Booker on commentary Right Dere!

"Soooooooo, we have two major championships and we've been buried like crazy this past week. I don't know what WWE is doing with us."

So now they're already trying to split Corre up?????? 
REALLY???????????


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

new corre song fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brand Separation, you are so dead.. Brand Separation, makes me put a gun to my head...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh fucking christ not this again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wtf is Gabriel saying and why did he take the mic from Barrett?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought he was going for that top rope standing hurricanrana, i.e. the move used in WCW against Mr. JL (Jerry Lynn)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Database crashing in 3...2....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Please break up the Correee


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gargano said:


> why the fuck are smackdown guys still on raw after wrestlemania


Tag champs can be on both brands


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not these pathetic ******* again, God

"I am the most talented guy in the ring right now." That's saying a lot...


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

first time i've ever heard justin gabriel since summer 2010


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Goodbye Corre. Hello, successful singles career for Barret.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel bad for the Corre. Barrett gets pushed as the biggest man of 2010, ruling over the Nexus and all, and now he's getting squashed by Santino and Rocky.

Wait, did I just put Rocky and Santino in the same sentence? Dear god.


Oh dear god this promo is awful.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fufflefuff said:


> So is Primo already on the way to TNA? Making the hot new star look bad on live tv and all...


Mike Tenay: "WHAT IS COUSIN DOING ON THE IMPACT ZONE!1!??

Oh look, those guys who used to be supposed to be dominating.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Man, The Corre suck_


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Corre done


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ANOTHER split? Come the FUCK on! Can't any stable/team stay together in this promotion?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a stable of terrible accents. Not including Wade of course.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Corre break-up.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Most random team ever.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Daniel Bryan relegated to jobber division


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Too bad Nexus is shit now


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god Daniel is with them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dont do it Vince


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

FML

Bryan coming out with these jobbers


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, Daniel Bryan has now taken a back seat to Santino Marella.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

i cant believe core are really arguing with eachother seems random


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

well u know who joined the jobber squad, yup thats right, DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN, LMFAO, THIS IS hilarious


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Whoa! Corre's gonna job to the jobbers!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SUS

Save Us Santino


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

W>C said:


> So i miss the last 30 min cause my internet went down, what did I miss?


1. Edge to retire tonight?

2. 5-man (Cena, Orton, JoMo, Truth, Zigg) Battle Royal for #1 contender

3. Brie Bella is Divas Champ, defeated Eve, teased Eve heel turn

4. Kong vignette

5. Sin Cara defeated Primo, very good match

6. Now ... this ...


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

dear god....DANIEL WHY????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And here's the Raw Job Squad.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Ratings!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

"the Apple" = epic!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh. Boring 8 man tag upcoming.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell are they doing to the Corre???


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Goodbye Corre. Hello, successful singles career for Barret.


BUT THEY'RE ON RAW TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DB in with those three?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn these guys look so damn odd.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

APPLE > CORRE


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

job squad vs job squad


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

say what? most random 4 people ever


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF? They replaced Show and Kane with Mizark Henry and Bryan Danielson?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Definatly dig Daniel Bryan's new jacket.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabriel and Slater really could carry a tag division...too bad WWE wont let it happen, they're reduced to comedy segments with Santino


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THE APPLE


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is officially a jobber


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

jobbers incoming, to bad Bryan is with him.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Bryan/Bourne could be a deadly tag team.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

SAAAAAAAAANTIIIIIIINOOOOOOOOOOOO

"Gentlemensss!" Oh god this 

Allied People Powered by Loathing Everything what the fuck?!?!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really dislike Santino.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh my goddd
Team Appleeeee


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck is this.....Team Apple LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> how come the black guy the only one without a belt? :no:


*:lmao



Santino clear the ring of these unglorified jobbers please.*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor Bryan...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh fuck this, the best wrestler in the world with two comedy jobbbers.

damn i feel bad for you dragon


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

:L apple


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't even curse but I must right now:

What the FUCK is going on right now???????????????????????????????????????????

The Apple, that's pretty funny, but I can't believe who they've put together. Wow.....:no:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

zeke is a dom!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I mark for team APPLE!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Team Apple? Oh boy.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Apple Power Unite!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

santino ftw


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

The Apple.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The fuck is this.....

Just wrestle please....


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Apple? WTF, this is what Vince pays creative for?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

goodbye corre.. you were barely worth mentioning


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I would jizz for Daniel Bryan and Evan Bourne as a tag team.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Santino= epic epic epic epic epic epic epic fucking EPIC


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Haha will not keep the doctor away! great catchphrase! Best stable ever!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Henry botched the cheer lol


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

wow what a misuse of bryan and bourne


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone else think Evan Bourne really does look like a superhero?


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

This is so contrived, it's actually hilarious.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Mark kinda looks like an apple


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mark Henry was looking like "Santino, what you talkin bout Willis"


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

man u can just tell mark henry is tired of being part of the jobber squad lol,


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

apple core? lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark Henry looks like an apple.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Im fucking dying right now, apple powers unite!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

randomness all around


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Apple is so much more over than Corre.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

would be nice if they turned Bryan heel by making him join the Corre


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry not down with Apple


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Give me APPLE over Nexus/Corre any day.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

God I hope Daniel Bryan turns on the Apple and joins the Corre.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Somewhere, Steve Jobs just came.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Santino is the most entertaining character on Raw.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmm remove Santino for someone credible and this would be a good match....extremely random, but that seems to be the theme tonight


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Great, WWE jobbers are Mac users, just when things couldnt possibly get worse


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Team Apple is jokes. Crowd loved it haha


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

feeling pretty bad for barrett bryan and gabriel right now


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

TOTAL. NONSTOP. APPLES.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Bourne/Bryan v Slater/Gabriel in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Extreme Rules for the Tag Titles anyone?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

It looks like they went to the locker room about 5 minutes ago and picked the first three guys they saw to go with Santino.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

was creative high when they came up with this.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

suppose its a good way to get bryan some reaction


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Team apple = team (Steve) jobbers ?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol'd at "u were supposed to say apple". apple has potential


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*So now Bryan is both on SmackDown AND down on the level of Henry, Santino and Bourne?? Bourne and Bryan as tag team would be epic though*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm am sorry Vince. Whatever I did to piss you off, I apologize. Please don't send 
APPLE to the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's APPLE's finisher, "The Touch"?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Santino clear the ring of these unglorified jobbers please.*





Coulda been a contenda, could been somebody. But instead, he's a nobody.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Apple > New Nexus tbh. Hell Apple > Corre too lol.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Team Apple ftw!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> The fuck is this.....
> 
> Just entertain please....



fixed that to better suit the agenda of the WWE


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

very random match, I see a heel turn from one of the four...probably Henry


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Dylanlip said:


> TOTAL. NONSTOP. APPLES.


:lmao good one


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

If The Corre can't beat a team with Santino and that nerd Daniel Bryan they might as well break up.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HOW DOES A SANTINO KNOW WHAT APPLES IS?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> God I hope Daniel Bryan turns on the Apple and joins the Corre.


THIS! Please!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Corre to job and Wade to fuck them off?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol roseanne just got owned


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> God I hope Daniel Bryan turns on the Apple and joins the Corre.


There is a good fucking idea, wat are the chances of the original nexus reuniting?...:side:


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

:lmao
Mark Hengry the fuck you doing?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Bourne/Bryan


*The Killer Bee's!!!! 

And yes I just made that name up off the top of my head.*


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm surprised they didn't spell it like 'APPEL' or some other ridiculous variant as they did with 'Corre' due to trademark issues.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Just think guys 8 months ago, bryan was in the main event of summerslam. And was entering a red hot feud with the miz.

Right.....

Oh and just a couple of months ago barrett was the top heel in the company.

This is shit......total shit


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Man moving Barrett to Smackdown was the worst thing to do for his career. Back when he was on Raw as leader of Nexus he was over as hell and now you can literally hear a pin drop during his promos.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor Daniel Bryan. What a waste of talent.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Bourne/Bryan v Slater/Gabriel in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Extreme Rules for the Tag Titles anyone?


sign me up!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

leon79 said:


> DB in with those three?


Yeah where he belongs. A mid-carder.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

These Arbys commercials are horrible.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Killer Bee's!!!!
> 
> And yes I just made that name up off the top of my head.*





Brian Blair and Jim Brunzell are not amused.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Every time i hear that commercial i think Undertaker, it's pissing me off


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO696 said:


> would be nice if they turned Bryan heel by making him join the Corre


Ooo, I like. But if it were to happen they'll probably leave it for a few weeks until 'Apple' gain some... credidability *sigh*, just to put over the shock.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

chill out guys I think this is funny


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Great, WWE jobbers are Mac users, just when things couldnt possibly get worse


Michael Cole has an iPad! He's the only undefeated superstar in WWE! Well apart from Sin Cara.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think WWE have forgotten everything.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol. This god damn Deadliest Catch commercial keeps swerving me!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apple= Steve Jobs
Team Apple= Bryan Jobs.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

how do u like dem apples?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If they are really relegating Danielson to a jobber this company has truly failed. If they would just let guys like Danielson, Bourne, Mistico, etc. reach into their bag of moves and utilize them they could really get over.

But no...it's all about the "entertainment".


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> There is a good fucking idea, wat are the chances of the original nexus reuniting?...:side:


about as likely as seeing Tarver and Sheffield back on Raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team apple bitches!

How you like them apples?!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So Bryan likes apples? WATAGOOF


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel so bad for Danielson. =(


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. This god damn Deadliest Catch commercial keeps swerving me!


Hahaha same.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

so Apple = The Union from '99? lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> how do u like dem apples?


So many good catch phrases for this group.:lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*B*and
of
*A*thletes
*N*ot
*A*mused
by
*N*ot
*A*ppearing
on
*S*hows


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> chill out guys I think this is funny


It doesn't matter what you think, :side:

seriously though you a have the fucking intercontinental champ in there, this is bullshit


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Why are the bad guys on the wrong corner? My whole world is turning upside down!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The commentary is about Apples.
lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Brian Blair and Jim Brunzell are not amused.


*That's okay, Sheik will humble both of them.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"That would be cherries." :lmao. That was actually good.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

When you actually look at who's in the ring. This is kind of fucking awesome.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice frontflip botch by gabriel there


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Dumblecore > Applecore


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

:lmao

Cole "same fruit"


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apple= Steve Jobs
> Team Apple= Bryan Jobs.


See what you did there


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> If they are really relegating Danielson to a jobber this company has truly failed. If they would just let guys like Danielson, Bourne, Mistico, etc. reach into their bag of moves and utilize them they could really get over.
> 
> But no...it's all about the "entertainment".


I agree. He and Bourne deserve a lot better than this!


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone else smell Apple vs Corre for the Tag Team belts at EC?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

x096 said:


> so Apple = The Union from '99? lol


That's EXACTLY what it reminded me of haha.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Gabriel make his tights out of swimsuits from the little girls section of Kohl's? Fuck.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

poor daniel


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole trying to bury bryan isn't helping anymore.

Bryan not doing anything about it is just making it worse.
God i miss the great miz and cole vs. bryan feud we had on nxt


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I love how Cole, sits there and buries the product week in and week out.

Someone please stitch his mouth shut.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There were like 15 tags in 10 seconds, I couldn't tell who was the legal man.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Great job by the announcers putting the product over. "This match is the pits."


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I would mark if Carlito just walked out, looked at Santino, and said "Dat's... not cool."


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

why are the faces on the wrong corner of the ring??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's okay, Sheik will humble both of them.*





He respects Brunzell though! Brian Blair is getting FAWKED in the ass for certain though.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

x096 said:


> so Apple = The Union from '99? lol


The Union without a specialized theme music.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can WWE just start over? :lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

the apples should just embrace their inner jobberiness and just call themselves the jobber squad and thats it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I have another catch phrase for A.P.P.L.E! "We spit in the face of people who don't want to be" oh wait...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Don't apples turn brown when exposed to the air for a while?"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Santino gets a sickkk reaction from the crowd


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Ginger Snap!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really hate santino and his shtick, it got old 2 years ago


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can see Apple breaking off in to factions...Granny Smith...and red delicious


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Finally the cobra is killed!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Heath Slater always takes the finisher


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The crowd was hot as fuck for that match


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm suprised APPLE didn't have the word Limes in it.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*A*verage
*P*owerless
*P*eople
*L*osing
*E*veryday


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice. Up your ass Marella.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The scorpion death drop!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Corre FINALLY wins a match. Goodness.......


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

They....won?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

finally The Corre doesn't job...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well at least the jobbers lost....


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Slater uses another SvR finisher...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Apple just got owned.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How bad is it that this win actually means something?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A.P.P.L.E.sauce, bitch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What is with that song...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The apple crumbles.

8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whatever happened to that cool looking gangsta brotha who wore the bandanna mask?

I'm tired of looking at unattractive black guys on this show. Give me some gangsta! (fans self) *


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

not a terrible match, wish we could have seen more of bourne


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, at least this gives the Corre..... a *little* credibility.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The Corre Wins -.-


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo much talent and potential WASTED


annnnnd time for a shit break


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES JR.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

J.R!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Good God....ANOTHER Lawler/Swagger match?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

JR to crash the forums.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope Swagger wins

I doubt it tho -_-


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jim Ross


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Is getting their theme remixed every week part of The Corre's gimmick?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JR wooooo


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

please excuse me while i mark out to JR


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole is such a piece of trash.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Striker said:


> That's EXACTLY what it reminded me of haha.


That was such a motley team but their entrance music was awesome. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

hell fucking yes


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross just hulked out.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks like A.P.P.L.E...*puts on sunglasses* has found its Corre.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE!

Whoop that ass JR!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JR :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Break down the Cole Mine JR!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao JR's on a rampage


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

J.R. And Cole. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR Just became the biggest face on the show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh, Donald Duck, Peter Cottontail, Barney the Dinosaur and Porky Pig. Oooh, he's an obscure reference lovin' li'l fella isn't he?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god and I tried hard not to touch the bourbon tonight.... I tried really hard.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao go jr!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMFAO @ JR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

For anyone wondering why JR didn't get a pop from the crowd....OU slaughtered UConn a couple months ago. Just FYI.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JR whoop his ass like a Govt. mule


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH SHIT Ross is legit pissed.

STUNNER! STUNNER FROM JIM ROSS

JIM ROSS

JIM ROSS


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Great job by the announcers putting the product over. "This match is the pits."


It's pathetic.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

LMFAO, THAT IS PROBABLY THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN THE WWE In a long ass timE or maybe ever, good old jr shaking the cole mine and smacking cole around with his good old cowboy hat, my god this is what i call entertainment


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok that was wild


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

lol at jr


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, THE COLE MINE'S BEEN BROKEN IN HALF!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck wrote Raw tonight because it's actually entertaining.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't believe that this is what I'm watching.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I love how Matthews is just there like "okay" :lmao...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I always worry JR's gonna drop dead when he's getting crazy_


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey wwe, why don't you stop with the announcer feuds. and actually book talented wrestlers in good feuds.

Is that so hard......


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Best Raw in weeks!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I am going to get that L.A. Noire game.

Oh and why do I have the feeling that Cole is going to get lifted into the air in that box? I mean the corners of it have those harnesses on them.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

TEAM APPLE GOT BERRIED


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Who the fuck wrote Raw tonight because it's actually entertaining.


I agree this is actually really good so far.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Surprised Cole wasnt saying "Vintage J.R" during that rampage.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I turned the TV off when Santino came out..ugh.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

how do you make an apple puff?................chase 'em round the garden


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This has been my favorite Raw of the year. Sin Cara, Diva segments getting time, Kong vignettes, Primo getting air time, Morrison and Ziggler getting a main event rub, sensible booking..... my god... if they could just keep this up..... PLEASE pay attention to what you're doing tonight (and maybe throw in a couple of 10 minute matches).


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Cole is probably the biggest troll to ever come into wrestling since like Muhammad Hassan. I'd say he's even better than him since he trolls the hell out of both smarks and marks.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao @ JR


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR is fucking badass. Unfortunately King is going to win here and we will have to endure more of this, ugh. Just end it already lol.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

gooner. said:


> TEAM APPLE GOT BERRIED


I see what u did there


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

When JR gets physical, it seems so...uncouth.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hey wwe, why don't you stop with the announcer feuds. and actually book talented wrestlers in good feuds.
> 
> Is that so hard......


I so agree!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Start the Count-down for the Khali Kiss Cam Segment to shipwreck this otherwise good edition of Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR should have started squirting gasoline or lighter fluid into the Cole Mine.

"You want a barbeque motherfucker I'll give you one."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Swagger versus King. Sigh!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you guys nuts? How the fuck can you enjoy this show? Boring segment, boring divas match, Sin Cara botches 100 times, Apple and now King vs Swagger...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I better see some Zack Ryder tonight.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm afraid the writing was on the wall when Daniel Bryan's match was bumped for Zack Ryder singing Rebecca Black.

I thought it couldnt get any worse when R-Truth was put in the main event again. Then it did and a Bella won the divas title. I thought thats it, we're at the bottom now, there's nowhere lower to go.

And then the Apple dropped


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I love how they're still pushing those Edge ads, meanwhile the RAW promos are pushing "Edge Career Over"

Not enough Russo in this house.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHA this match is hilarious


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lol jr shut up


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Promo of Edge on Smackdown during RAW...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Aw shuddup! lol


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

JR: "aw shut up"

LMAO


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JR is like a modern Chris Jericho with all his talking in the ring.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

haha jr tellin the ref to shut up


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_JR: "Ah, shut up"_


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

JR telling the black ref to shut up


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Who the hell wants to see this 61 year old wrestle every week. This feud should have ended at Wrestlemania.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, no commentary for this match, other than the audible Cole and JR taunts from ringside. That's different.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

At least JR is mildly funny. "Shut up."

Cole just says the same shit over and over.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YA THINK YER CUTE? YA THINK YER CUTE LAWLER? YA THINK YER CUTE? YA THINK YER CUTE?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Why is lawler still wrestling...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"Cant help him jr"


Jr:"oh shut up!"

JR is pwning


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe Lawler thinks he's cute.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE?!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE?

Cole is the best trash talker


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its pretty sad when this feud with Lawler and Cole is the most entertaining thing 
tonight.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU cole u repeating fuck!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aw shut up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

oh shut up!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice victory lap by Lawler


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Cole, we get it, no need to repeat it a million times.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Why does cole repeat everything he says about 15 times consecutively


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JR's hating on the player Justin King


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole: "You just want to take my job!"

Well that's because...it's HIS job.

Uhh Matthews....the fuck did you go?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

We need HBK to come out and tell Cole who thinks they're cute


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


> I better see some Zack Ryder tonight.


By the looks of tonight I wouldn't be surprised if he main events.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Am I the only one who think Swagger looks like a replica of Paul from Tekken?? *


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm sorry Michael Cole SUCKS. All he ever does is repeat the same thing over and over again. When he was a face it was "vintage this and vintage that" and now that he's a heel he repeats one-liners over and over. He sucks. He needs to go away.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Are you guys nuts? How the fuck can you enjoy this show? Boring segment, boring divas match, Sin Cara botches 100 times, Apple and now King vs Swagger...


lol silly tna mark


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow Cole and JR are so audible right now.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

shit king did something other than punch


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> Who the hell wants to see this 61 year old wrestle every week. This feud should have ended at Wrestlemania.


Totally agree


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YA JUST GOT SUPLEXED SWAGGER!

MOMMY MOMMY MOMMY!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is abysmal. Motherfuck Lawler. He's had his moments, his PPV matches, his beer bash
at Wrestlemania. ENOUGH.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can someone just shut Cole up


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

not the mom jokes again..


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Jr heel turn calling it now

"Break it break it!" when King was in that ankle lock


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Are you guys nuts? How the fuck can you enjoy this show? Boring segment, boring divas match,* Sin Cara botches 100 times*, Apple and now King vs Swagger...


What match were you watching?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

#colesucks


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

lol mommy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe Stryker will give Cole a copy of his Synonyms Dictionary for Xmas.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Those mommy insults were a bit over the line.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats happened so far and any of it good enough for me to download?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raw needs either Miz, Punk or Del Rio. Because Raw thus far has been boring, apart from Sin Cara.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is unbearable. Mute.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is interesting...sounds like a UFC fight


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Listening to Cole and JR >>>> whatever's going on in the match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SHUT THE FUCK UP, COLE!!!*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

S T F U Cole.

Christ all mighty.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

MOMMY MOMMY OH MOMMY MOMMY MOMMY


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, we all had low expectations. It's actually a good show. I'm not sure if it's because our expectations were low,
or if it's actually good. Haha. I think it's the latter. It's definitely the best one (as a whole) this year.

"say uncle" "mommy" wow, ok, that second one is a bit terrible.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mommy chants!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole is a fucking parrot....O_O shit


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

this is bad


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This is fuckin hilarious. Cole should stand ringside every match


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP, COLE!!!*


Please put Micheal Cole's mic
He is talking a too much shit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cole called the ankle lock for a wrist lock.

Idiot.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JR pointing out Swagger's poor psychology :lmao this is great


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR burying Swagger's ring psychology.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Cole. Jesus fucking Christ what a troll! Jesus I'm dying here lol.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Carnius said:


> Jr heel turn calling it now
> 
> "Break it break it!" when King was in that ankle lock


fpalm

he meant break the hold


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok cole is getting really fucking annoying


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

iam more entertaiined with cole and jim ross bickering than the actual match itself, wwe just should have those two in the ring instead, that will get the ratings for you


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember when Michael Cole was the JR of Smackdown in the good ol days. Now he's just a dick.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

haha had an ankle lock now wrist lock thats how stupid your guy is


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah Cole.

Use JR's classic lines, because you don't have any.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Whats happened so far and any of it good enough for me to download?


Sin Cara v. Primo was great. Great botch too.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

To whoever enjoys Cole: this is your fault


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

JRs gonna go homicidal in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RAH RAH KING! RAH RAH KING! RAH RAH KING!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

KITD said:


> Why does cole repeat everything he says about 15 times consecutively


He's too freaking stupid to have two thoughts in a row.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now all you have to do Ralph is pull the trigger on that douche bag Michael Cole


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honest to god Michael Cole needs to be off Raw for a while. Just put him on Smackdown.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cole is so fucking annoying with how often he repeats himself


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

just when you think we don't have to hear Cole..


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

LMAO...i dont think this match is supposed to be as funny as i'm finding it


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lawler Hulking up


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King is HULKING UP!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jerry hulking up


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

fuck. My mouse broke. Changed the battery and nothing.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

for fuck sake someone shut cole the hell up.
I cant stand him anymore


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok end this already.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Did Cole just call him Jackie? :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lawler's Hulking up!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Swagger overselling those punches


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Only thing missing is the "slobbernocker" and the "Good GOD ALMIGHTY!" or however in the hell you spell it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

619!


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Please sirs, bury the Cole/Swagger vs Lawler angle after this match. It has already received too much TV time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*6-1-9!!!! Oh wait.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LAWLERMANIA IS RUNNING WILD!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Worst match of the year?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Feel sorry for the live crowd that somehow has been active throughout the whole hour


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is Josh Matthews commentating for this match?? I am tired of hearing Cole.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pope67 said:


> Did Cole just call him Jackie? :lmao





At least we now know who plays the female in the relationship.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao JR is fucking WIN


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EPIC ZOOM


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL SWAGGERS FACE!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THANK YOU JR!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

JR just marked the fuck out!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

volt28 said:


> I remember when Michael Cole was the JR of Smackdown in the good ol days. Now he's just a dick.


I was watching the Taker vs Lesnar Hell in a Cell match from the three disc DVD and could not believe that it was Cole calling the match. What the fuck went wrong? How much dick did Cole suck to become anything more than what he should have stayed?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH SHIT JR STEALS VICTORY

Epic stuff right now.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Cole may be a full time wrestler soon. He's already taking bumps like a man.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets have Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole in a Strap Match

Cole: Did he say Strap On Match?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

"Come on baby" What the fuck ?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

gif that Swagger shot!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao the crowd LOVED that match.*


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Swagger's face FTW!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Swagger's face... priceless.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The crowd is cheering because it's finally over!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hah! The face by Swagger, truly epic!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Feel sorry for the live crowd that somehow has been active throughout the whole hour


That's what you call a good crowd


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Swaggers face lmao_


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

King should request an inferno match


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i gotta give the WWE credit, they have somehow sold jerry vs. cole to the fans.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL at Swagger's face.

0_0


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

LMAO AT JACK SWAGGER'S FACE at the end of the match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YA OUTSMARTED EM!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did Josh Matthew's lose his mic?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jack Swagger just got beaten by a 61 year old man.

That's the definition of a burial


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JR on commentary pleeeeease.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh come on, a fucking roll up by Lawler against a former champ who beat Orton clean at a PPV? Why has Swagger been reduced to this?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael Cole looks shocked.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

That was ok, actually.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

1000 credits says Lawler chooses cage match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock said:


> LOL at Swagger's face.
> 
> 0_0


Not as good as Cole's face.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

The Sad thing is that Jerry Lawler is actually a very, very good wrestler.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope the stipulation has one of them retire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So glad they didn't change Lawler's theme. That one theme he used a few weeks ago was so horrendous.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

powerbomb him swagger


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

i would think jerry would pick a cage match as the stip


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kill him Swagger!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh...

Biff is going to kill Cole


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do it Swagger, fuck him up!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

SOMEBODY PLEEEEEEEEEASE MAKE A GIF OF SWAGGER'S FACE THERE!!!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Uh oh, looks like a domestic


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swagger is gonna kill COle


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU DISTHWACTED ME!

King vs Cole in an extreme rules match!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Lawler vs Cole in Hell in a Cell. 
Kill me now.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Swagger face turn?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh that was for a rematch? Hahahaha. I didn't know that. That's funny.......and terrible.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Swagger face turn?

Me likey. Me likey a lot.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just hit him Swagger


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kill him Jack....just kill him....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Swagger face turn?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Cole is still repeating himself a million times.

Kill him Swagger.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Did he pay somebody good money??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't remember the last time a crowd was this good.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I paid you reeeeally good money! haha


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I PAID YOU GOOD MONEY


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Jack Swagger just got beaten by a 61 year old man.
> 
> That's the definition of a burial


Does that mean the majority of matches in TNA are burials?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

face turn incoming


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole, you silly bitch.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cole is bringing the lolz tonight_


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SNAP HIS FUCKING LEG OFF SWAGGER!!!


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

I missed it, did Cole pay Swagger good money?


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

its a shame they broke up swagger and cole so soon


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LMAO Swagger's getting bitch slapped by all the announcers


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

SLAP!!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Swagger kinda looks like Biff.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think being bitchslapped by Cole is the worst thing ever in Swagger's career.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Strap or an I quit match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

swagger trying not to laugh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steel Cage. Calling it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DID YOU JUST SLAP ME!!!!

Oh god, JR in a match...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That was......I don't even know. What in the hell stipulation will they come up with lol?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

lawler's gotta be kidding


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How about a "If Jerry Lawler wins or loses he goes the fuck away" match.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh wow....why


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

You gotta love JR


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Swagger deserves better. Its so odd to think that he's already a former champ.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Dear god no... fpalm


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tag team, thank God Lawler won't have to carry a match.

Wait, he's teaming up with JR? Never mind. More old men.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

W.T.F.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Thwagger turns face. I reckon he could be challenging for the IC belt sometime soon after Extreme Rules.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why do faces always pick the worst stipulations?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just say no.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you f-ing kidding me? 3 announcer and 1 wrestler involved in a match together?

*Cornette face*


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

well thats a stupid decision, should have made it no dq or something


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Another 3 weeks of this_


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. O god no.

Unless Edge/Del Rio ladder match is ***** Extreme Rules is looking terrible.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...king using his brain and thats the best he could come up with


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

SJFC said:


> How about a "If Jerry Lawler wins or loses he goes the fuck away" match.


I'd "pay you good money" to see that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That seems like a terrible idea from Lawler...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A TAG MATCH?!?!?!?
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well we know what kind of match...but what is the stipulation?*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> 1000 credits says Lawler chooses cage match


pay up


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Tag Team? Somehow he made the match worse than I expected.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck....the Strap Match would have been a good way to destroy Cole.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim Ross hasn't wrestled since he was a playable character in WrestleMania 2000 for N64...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Ummm ... ugh

Just make it quick and painless at ER. Plz and Thx.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SJFC said:


> How about a "If Jerry Lawler wins or loses he goes the fuck away" match.


Or at least gets breast reduction surgery.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck my life, bah gawd! What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole needs to call the A.P.A!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> ...king using his brain and thats the best he could come up with


BUT HE OUTSMARTED HIM!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Are you f-ing kidding me? 3 announcer and 1 wrestler involved in a match together?
> 
> *Cornette face*


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I am fucking craving Triple H and Taker 2.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cornette is gonna need a new face for this one.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Christian's the first one talking in a Hunter/Taker promo?

I see big things for him.

Wait, Taker/Hunter promo? I think they aired the wrong video package tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

May as well have picked the "Let everyone go for a piss" stipulation


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Jim Ross hasn't wrestled since he was a playable character in WrestleMania 2000 for N64...


WWF No Mercy..... :flip


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

if this means a face turn for swagger... I'M ALL FOR IT!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This program is still going for 1 more month?

There is no God.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JR/King vs. Swagger/Cole?



which higher up thinks this feud is a good idea?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

VRsick said:


> ...*Gewirtz* using his brain and thats the best he could come up with



Fix'd. What do we expect at this point?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> I am fucking craving Triple H and Taker 2.


You just missed it. Wrestlemania 27. It was good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> O fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. O god no.
> 
> Unless Edge/Del Rio ladder match is ***** Extreme Rules is looking terrible.


Also UFC in Toronto is the night before, WWE are fuck.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So a year ago, Swagger had just cashed in MITB and become World Heavyweight Champion. One year later, he's slapped by Michael Cole and in a match with 3 announcers.

Quite a fall there, Swaggie.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, what a shitty stip.... only way it could get worse if it was a "Barbecue Sauce On a Pole Tornado Tag" match....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> You just missed it. Wrestlemania 27. It was good.


:lmao Well played.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL WAS TAKER FOAMING IN THE MOUTH


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is everyone talking about this? They do remember their previous westlemania match right?

Anyhoo, love me some undertaker!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> I am fucking craving Triple H and Taker 2.


we saw it like a week ago


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like HHH/Taker will happen then.

And what is all this Edge stuff about? :hmm:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Face Turn For Swagger Please!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

clearly not retiring, to obvious.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Edge....


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And there is the Rock on RAW lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> Wow, what a shitty stip.... only way it could get worse if it was a "Barbecue Sauce On a Pole Tornado Tag" match....


Better keep them away from Teddy Long then, you know if he hears a random word it's made into some kind of match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Edge's promo:


"I've sucked enough since 2007, I'm outta here. Peace bitches."


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

So we're going to have 2 matches for Wrestlemania that are a year long build


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

What the hell is the Edge retirement bullshit?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Edge, I hope he doesn't retire  I'm a mark I know.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Long time friends...Are you kidding me?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> You just missed it. Wrestlemania 27. It was good.


I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak.
He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Now why the hell would Edge retire when he's the World champion?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Egde out next? 

:hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't want Edge to retire like this! Hopefully it's all a work...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Something tells me that this Edge thing will be somewhat of an Anti-Climax


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

might rewatch HHH/Taker tonight


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Red Gate said:


> I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak?
> He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?



WM17...


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Edge is about to say something lame


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Clearly Edge won't be retiring, they say its a big announcment any money it won't be that big.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

VRsick said:


> clearly not retiring, to obvious.


You would think that, but there's been rumors for years now about when he'd retire. About a year ago I believe he had an interview where he said he wanted out within the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edge has lost his smile.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

why are they teasing an edge retirement randomly, nobody can actually believe this


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Storm said:


> Wow, what a shitty stip.... only way it could get worse if it was a "Barbecue Sauce On a Pole Tornado Tag" match....


*JR getting bottle off pole and starts shaking it rapidly*

OK: SAUCE!!!!SAUCE!!!!!!!!SAUCE!!!!SAUCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao Well played.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

back when i used to watch wrestling they never had superstars openly admiring other superstars out of kayfabe, have i missed something?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Cornette is gonna need a new face for this one.


Why when we already have Swagger face


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Red Gate said:


> I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak.
> He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?


Wrestlemania 17.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


That would be Mr. Michael Tarver.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Red Gate said:


> I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak.
> He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?






You're done. I suggest clicking 'Log Out' and never coming back.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak.
> He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?


Wrestlemania 17:side:


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Edge vs Christian at XXVIII title or no title, build-up starting tonight.

OFFICIALLY CALLED IT.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


We all thought it was rhetorical. Michael Tarver. Last seen stalking random folks backstage, before being utterly forgotten about.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Edge is coming out.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If he does indeed go I see Christian taking his place against Del Rio at Extreme Rules for the vacant Championship.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> You would think that, but there's been rumors for years now about when he'd retire. About a year ago I believe he had an interview where he said he wanted out within the next 1-2 years.



Yea but literally 3 days ago he was on TV ready to defend his championship at ER. There has been no build, no set up, and it makes no sense. The angle is either one of the worst in WWE history, or hes actually retiring due to a weekend injury or something.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Edge is coming out.


Hehe that would be a shock


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> I saw it,I meant his second time going for the streak.
> He fought taker a second time for the streak before WM27?


They faced off at Wrestlemania X7 and again at WM27. So if they face off again at WM28 it would be HHH third shot at the title.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Taker/Trips promo. I guess we are getting part II then. Don't really know how to feel about that tbh. And WTF is going on with Edge? I'm not his biggest fan or anything but if he were to retire it would be kind of sudden.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Where the hell is my Zack Ryder BAH GAWD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> We all thought it was rhetorical. Michael Tarver. Last seen stalking random folks backstage, before being utterly forgotten about.





The Striker said:


> That would be Mr. Michael Tarver.


*Hot damn! 

That's it. 


Google Images here I come.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edge to announce he fucked Reby Sky.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


Tarver?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor wrestlers forced to put HHH over, he really wants people to think this could be match of the year like HBK/Taker 1.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks to no one for helping me out with the gangsta brotha's name.*


Katt Williams?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

edge is clearly not retiring, you really think they would make it this obvious


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Edge ain't retiring. They say there has been rumors of it but this is the first time we hear about it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok here we go...hopefully this is good.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is this the part where Edge loses his smile


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

They wouldnt have had him keep the strap at 'mania if was retiring


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why when we already have Swagger face


lol! somebody please gif the close up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you've heard, King.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yesss JR!


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

yay jr is on commentary


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What's this all about? :hmm:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WWE is so much better when the superstars can go on both shows.


----------



## Warrior Abides (Jan 17, 2011)

Announcing his retirement tour which will conclude at WM 29.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

JR!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JR!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This has me interested.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what do u guys think is gonna happen? think he's gonna retire but will be talked out of it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR on commentary


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JR announcing!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Edge face promo "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I sense a swerve


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This better be good.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Edge but hang it up.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not a good start.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh shitt.......


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

That a different WHC? It looks 2x smaller.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Liniert said:


> They wouldnt have had him keep the strap at 'mania if was retiring


You obviously don't know Russo logic.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crash in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he forget the title?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ramble on? You? Typical.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

wooooaaahh, its only smoke and mirrors


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

this shit sounds real


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

omg shoot?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Uh oh... not kayfabe?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"Will Never Retire! WOOOO!"


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh no


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hot damn!
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...


Really now???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

he better not retire


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SMOKE AND MIRRORS


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Christian Vs ADR at Extreme rules?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Please don't lose this smile


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It did look like he hit his neck pretty hard last week when he hit the spear.
Wow, this is real.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Edge is retiring at next years 'Mania and wants his last match to be against Christian...?

EDIT:


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Before Edge can finish he will be attacked by Matt Hardy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Your point. Get to it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Edge you weren't wrestling! You were "entertaining"!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think if this was real it would be at the end of the show.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

YES! I FIXED MY MOUSE!!

Oh and Edge retiring out of a sudden would suck. FUCK.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh NoOoOeZ he said "wrestling"

He's going to get berried


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This reminds me of the Cena "retirement"


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

NO SHIT.....Wait this can't be for real...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Board's about to crash.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dammit this seems real


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i can't tell if he's serious or not


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Edge, YOU TROLLIN!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww Edge .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Edge has to retire? hmmmmmm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shoot or work?*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wheelchair? Luger jab! Kill him!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This is bullshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF nooooooo


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

omg this is actually real


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's just joshing ADR.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Please be kayfabe.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Please don't go, Please Don't go.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for this...


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

finalnight said:


> I think if this was real it would be at the end of the show.


exactly... i dont think this is it. maybe just a hiatus for him into a nice storyline


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

He actually IS retiring?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on Edge being in a wheelchair is a sweet gig..ask Vicki..


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

this legit or part of a story


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Legit?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you edge


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well shit. I'm happy he's getting out remotely healthy.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit I'm about to cry. this better not be trollin


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

he's crying....

shiiit i think this legit


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this sucks man  where the haters now?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Edge. Last few years weren't great, but the previous 10 overshadow that.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well if this is real then good luck to him and thanks for some great matches. If its not then ok what a stupid segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this better not be a fake promo, that would be so fucked up


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys I think this is legit


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

I will truly miss Edge


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Waiting for him to say "lol jk"...


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

That spear on Brodus Clay on Friday was the straw that broke the camel's back I feel...


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a work...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

No fucking way this is for real what the fuck


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm.....Edge's last match was at WM??? I think it was.

That means I was there live to see his last match. Awesome! Really hope this is fake though.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this a shoot?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hogan reference. Two Hogan references.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

im crying


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

If this isn't real...holy crap


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

He seems emotional but if he was really retiring, i'd think he'd be a tad more emotional then what he is now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Edge. Last few years weren't so good. But the previous 10 were great and overshadow that.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

crying, holy fucking shit I remember him debuting on raw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait is this actually legit?


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

man its gonna be sad to see edge leave


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

this is gotta be legit. WWE wouldn't put this on last because it would end the show on a huge downer for the audience. Fack this sucks


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow....if this is real then I really respect him to get out before he seriously hurts himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will NEVER retire!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is he retiring for real, or is this script?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I think this is pretty damn real...


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Edge's retirement crashed the forums.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn this is so sad and unexpected.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

<------- Yeah, Hamilton!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

this is just to get over christian? lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the spear he did last week, did look awesome. he must have damaged the plate.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BROOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Brood shout out TT_TT


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

obvious edge vs christian fued upcoming


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at the fan shouting, "it was the first match" when he said he co-main evented this years WM. *


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

Another one of my childhood favorites leaving the WWE.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Listen to all those deep voice cheers for all the good things he has done throughout his career.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow!
RIGHT when him and Christian finally get to get back together. This is sad.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BROOD FTW!!!
EDGE & CHRISTIAN FTW!!!
RATED R SUPERSTAR FTW!!!
LITA & EDGE FTW!!!
EDGE FTW!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Live sex reference! 

We love you Edge


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqRKKpnWkh8


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't like this.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

LMAO @ Live Sex with Lita, not Vickie

Wow, this is sad and shows what a man this guy has been in the company


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So unexpected


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This sucks if true.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brood mention. its real. im kinda sad


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

If this isn't real give him an Emmy. It looks like the end of the road for Edge.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw man Edge this can't be real this is so sad

Come on


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Peace Edge! Thank you.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck am crying


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

edge did mess his neck up on SD last week, a spear to brodus clay...re-watch..edge holds his neck for a long time just after it. final nail


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good speech


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Terrific shoot promo/retirement speech.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This seems real to me. He looks like he is about to cry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge's hair is fried, dyed and laid to the side. Please let this be legit. I love you but still


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow. This is....actually happening...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn this sucks really bad, if true. Even if he was getting a little stale.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This sounds like Cena's retirement.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I still don't know what to make of this. I'm still thinking Alberto Del Rio's gonna come and interrupt!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This shits sad guys.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Clap CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP!!!*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This might be selfish but anyone notice that main eventers are falling like flies? Batista, Jericho, Edge, Michaels, Hardy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Edge.....


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Feels like Christian should be in the ring too


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

damn gonna be sad to see edge go thank you edge


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

deserved standing ovation


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I still don't buy this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Such a clear speaker. Good speech.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Edge went down memory lane. I enjoyed every bit of it. Thank You


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

So where does that leave the WHC?.....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm just so glad that, as he said, he won't be leaving in a wheelchair.

One of my favorites of the last 10 years. I will miss this bastad


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Siya, Edge. One of the more entertaining fellas over the past decade.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow...just wow. This sucks.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you Edge. No attack, no interruption, that was legit.

Damn.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a storyline right? Can someone can confirm? If not, this sucks. I cannot fathom seeing Del Rio take the title soon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Assuming it's legit, I'm glad guys are smart enough to get the fuck outta the business in a timely and healthy fashion these days.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

This has to be legit I mean if ADR would of interrupted I felt like storyline, but man this is just pretty much looks legit and very unexpected. I guess that is the reason why Edge just had to win wrestlemania.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Another attitude era guy gone . Fuck that was actually sad.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, just got home from work.

Why is Edge retiring?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Christian takes his spot against ADR or what?*


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

its a shame christian didnt come out there at the end that would have been a really great moment


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That sucked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was pretty awesome and seems real. Explains Mania now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, everyone was just saying that we'd appreciate him more once he leaves.
And he's just gone like that. That's crazy man.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought he had the title when he was talking before the commercial break? Guess not.

I'm sad he had to retire all of a sudden, but at least he retired on top. Has anyone retired the title before? Besides Trish?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its a worked shoot. Vince Russo will be his manager.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though he wasan't exactly my favourite wrestler I'm still a bit sad like. If this is true then good luck Edge and thanks for some very good matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> This might be selfish but anyone notice that main eventers are falling like flies? Batista, Jericho, Edge, Michaels, Hardy.


I still don't care what anyone says. Hardy leaving Smackdown definitely left a void.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Never really been a fan of his. but Im happy for him that he got out before it was too late


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I can only imagine the amount of threads that get created debating if this is legit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Viperdk said:


> This is a storyline right? Can someone can confirm? If not, this sucks. I cannot fathom seeing Del Rio take the title soon.


Uh, why? He's a great heel and one of the best talents in the company.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't believe I just witnessed that. Damn was Edge awesome. Love this man.

I can't wait for his DVD. I'll buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this real or kayfabe?! Wow if it's real, then im going to miss Edge. Another attitude superstar bites the dust. Edge will be missed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck this is too much of a shock. I wish i can by this but i just cant for some reason. if its all true thank you Edge love ya man.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

A lot of respect to Edge to make the right decision and not risk permanent injury. Sad to see him go, but damn it he gave so much, he deserves a healthy life after wrestling.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Was that for real?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> So where does that leave the WHC?.....


Who the fuck cares? Let the man have his moment, he destroyed his body for our enjoyment. Stop worrying for one second about who the strap goes to now, and appreciate the man leaving. I'm not even the biggest Edge fan, but fuck.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Where the FUCK is my Zack Ryder


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not convinced.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, didn't think he was actually retiring. Respect to you Edge.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

With the amount of emotion that was in that, I hope it's not a work.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn he is even hugging heels lol.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kurt Angle need to do the same after Lockdown, THe man is slow now both Edge and Kurt must retire before they can no longer walk


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jesus christ

tyson kidds hair looks even worse then before


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler and Dustin Rhodes confirm it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyson Kidd's patch of hair is extra flaming this evening.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

was that man in the blue Goldust?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

his car better not blow up...


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

total work lol. I totally see an edge vs christian feud.

A heel christian connived his best friend to retire in order to finally get his chance in the spotlight without being in edge's shadow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

mrgagentleman said:


> Okay, just got home from work.
> 
> Why is Edge retiring?


*Neck problem from a previous injury.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Goldust sighting!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

He seems so awkward thanking everybody, haha.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn, can't say I'm hugely surprised, he's been in poor shape ever since his return last year. Hope it's not something life-threatening.

Very, very sad retirement.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hug from Ziggler, it's real.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This just ruined my night. One of my all time favorites is gone.

THANK YOU, EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Daniel Bryan got completely ignored by Edge. This is like Lex Luger ignoring Dean Malenko.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Edge.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz getting tons of cheers?!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Heels in that video promo, this is not a work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully he won't be arrested in 2 weeks.

Rey, your ass better have your retirement speech ready in English and Spanish.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, its legit. Wow. Amazing career.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Was that a pop for the miz??? lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It has to be legit, they have all the heels breaking character.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm okay now, but I'm gonna get a little misty when they do a segment with E&C on Smackdown.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am glad Edge left before risking further injury or paralysis


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow i feel like crying, i did not expect this, really got blindsighted with this one, i know i read reports of edge talking about retirement years from now but this was really suprising , out of no where, i can't believe this, MY favorite superstar of all time, i never liked anyone more than him, i liked him even more than stone cold, i looked up to him, this really sucks ass


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone notice he skipped Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. Body said:


> total work lol. I totally see an edge vs christian feud.
> 
> A heel christian connived his best friend to retire in order to finally get his chance in the spotlight without being in edge's shadow


We wish, man. We wish.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn what a pop for Miz...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

natalya was crying. so i would guess it's for real


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is kinda obvious, will be Cena and Orton as the last two. Still see a swerve coming though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This party just took a turn for the Douche once Miz and Riley showed up!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley! The best botchman in the business!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't believe I just watched Edge retire and just like that he's gone. It feels like it should've been bigger. Like the entire episode could've revolved around this.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, when I came back to the WWE after a long break Edge was the guy I gravitated to from the start. I just saw him wrestle a couple weeks ago at a house show and he looked amazing then. 

at least Ryder got on Raw right? and what was that Miz pop?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Does that mean Christian will replace Edge now?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This is legit and surprising for Edge to retire. I guess he's more hurt than we all thought. I read rumors Edge was going to leave but not cuz of health reasons. 

Rey Mysterio i sense will be the next big star to leave very soon.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

no cm punk on raw ?


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

lol at the Miz getting bigger pop than Orton


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

7:48 you can see Edge hurt his neck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. Body said:


> total work lol. I totally see an edge vs christian feud.
> 
> A heel christian connived his best friend to retire in order to finally get his chance in the spotlight without being in edge's shadow


Heels breaking character pretty much confirms its legit, bro.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Sad to see Edge have to retire. At least he is leaving while on top.

Sure, he didn't really look 100% since his return from his last injury, but it's horrible to see a guy forced to retire because of injury. All the best to him.

Smackdown will seem even for empty than it already is without him...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> This might be selfish but anyone notice that main eventers are falling like flies? Batista, Jericho, Edge, Michaels, Hardy.


And we're only at the beginning of the end, methinks. Taker, Triple H, Rock...I feel 2012 is going to be the final year of any of the 'oldies.'


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Miz got a decent pop when he came out but I'm really hoping the WWE keeps him heel.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty big pop for #1 heel Miz...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow this is going to be a long main event.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I know Sheamus took the night off after doing promotions in Qatar but where's Punk?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Fufflefuff said:


> I can't believe I just watched Edge retire and just like that he's gone. It feels like it should've been bigger. Like the entire episode could've revolved around this.


some people dont like to make a big deal out of things


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

mrgagentleman said:


> Okay, just got home from work.
> 
> Why is Edge retiring?


He is sick of taking the backseat and not getting the push he deserves.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Miz got a huge pop.. face turn any minute


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's real I believe. The shoot send-off convinces me it's real. Hell ADR didn't show.

I'll miss him. One of the hardest workers in the business.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

looks like the crowd is going to drag the miz into facedom


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Morrison or Ziggler need to start picking up the slack starting tonight.


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

First Larry Sweeney and now this. Talk about having a feeling in the pit of your stomach that won't go away. Fuck everything that has happened make Edge Raw GM.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Vice president of corporate communications


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

edge will be missed


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam Edge come one i cant believe this is happening. This is just to much of a shock. Edge u are truly one of the best. u will be missed. Edge forever.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Alex Riley! The best botchman in the business!


Primo is insulted by your ignorance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

its real


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd likes the Miz


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so a-ri is like the intern kramer had at 'kramerica'


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I couldn't help but think of Cena's fake retirement speech while that was going on. Thanks WWE! *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Pretty big pop for #1 heel Miz...


You mean Vickie?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well Edge hugged Ziggler so it has to be real. I'm pretty pissed it came out of nowhere. He's always been one of my favorites and I'll miss him a lot. 

There will never be another Rated-R Superstar.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

all in all... said:


> some people dont like to make a big deal out of things


This. Edge is a class act. He made a nice little speech and bid his farewell. 

Fuck.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Miz getting more cheers each week? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

lol Matthews looked soo fucking bored


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

The Striker said:


> We wish, man. We wish.


it seemed so obvious its a work. The cadence in his voice.. The obvious talking points.. his reaction thanking the wrestlers behind the curtain.

not buying it at all. week's may pass without a hint of it being a work but a big angle is coming from this.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Punk will interfere and make Orton lose


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Let's go ziggler!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

They still haven't said what's to become of the WHC. We have to wait until SmackDown for that?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

5 moves of Venom coming up!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Two of the best sellers in the ring right now.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Why does orton get huge pops acting like a spastic psycho?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HOLY SHIT OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't watch SmackDown so I don't know if Edge botched his spear or it was Brodius Clay's fault, If so, he's *screwed.*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Morrison or Ziggler need to start picking up the slack starting tonight.


Creative said "What the fuck... our stars are dropping like flies. We need to make some ASAP"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Randy gone


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Carnius said:


> He is sick of taking the backseat and not getting the push he deserves.


Yea he won his last match at WM, since 2006 has had 11 world title reigns and he retired as Heavyweight Champion...He is def. in the backseat...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Where the hell did Nexus come from?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, New Nexus is back.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome Kong is trending


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Otunga!!!!!!!!!!

Forum crash!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NEXUS ARE BACK!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga is back!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ziggles > Orton!!!


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

wow wasnt expecting nexus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Batista's quad is just waiting to tear.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that was a stiff fuckin boot to Orton


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

OTUNGA IS BACK


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit way to ruin a match, Nexus


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BROOD FTW!!!
EDGE & CHRISTIAN FTW!!!
RATED R SUPERSTAR FTW!!!
LITA & EDGE FTW!!!
EDGE FTW!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please destroy Randy.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The return of the douchie nexus fpalm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh hey, there's the Nexus that all of you were complaining about being BURIED.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not these assholes, again!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Body said:


> it seemed so obvious its a work. The cadence in his voice.. The obvious talking points.. his reaction thanking the wrestlers behind the curtain.
> 
> not buying it at all. week's may pass without a hint of it being a work but a big angle is coming from this.


From pwinsider.com: 
EDGE RETIRES
By Mike Johnson on 2011-04-11 22:18:53
For those who are wondering, the Edge retirement speech was 100% legitimate and real. We were told by a company source earlier this evening that when the major announcement was made tonight, it was not an angle and not storyline.

The story that Edge told about medical tests coming back and showing there was a new issue with his neck and being advised he must retire are true. He was basically handed a mic and told to go out and say goodbye however he wanted.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, i was partly right


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga!!! YES!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

BATISTA BOMB!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FORUM CRASH FOR OTUNGA!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The pu pu platter known as New Nexus has returned minus IRS's tubby kid.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that guy is jacked. my god.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MASON IS A FUCKING BEAST!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NEXUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Batista bomb! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga spoting


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryans finisher is a power bomb lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

can they make him any more batitsa


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tungamania may now resume.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Batistwo's back!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The fuck? Damn that was a short time in FCW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batistwo with the power bomb. Still wish New Nexus would just disband.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

good to see them continuing punk and orton, just wish punk would have won at mania cause that would have made more sense


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, Mason ryan even acts like Batista II


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He's even using a powerbomb finisher :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nexus!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah! The powerbomb is back! And where is Ax Mulligan AKA Husky Harris? I guess he's getting a singles push when he comes back...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where is Punk?*


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't stand Orton.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cue the Otunga pics

Also LOL @ forums crashing again


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Edge leaves, Batista returns!

Oh wait...


----------



## Warrior Abides (Jan 17, 2011)

total work. christian would have been there. Plus it would of been announced at least a week in advance.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I still cant believe Edge retire.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at the fat one not being back yet.*


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ryan should shave his head or something.. right now he looks like one of the Beatles on steroids.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*A Powerbomb as Mason Ryan's new finisher??? Please no!!!*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't believe Nexus is back...where is this going? Punk "left" nexus it looks like 2 weeks ago. So is it just those 3? Oh well. All on board the Cena train theres no doubt hes winning this match now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If Cena's last he loses. My prediction: JoMo OR Punk as a surprise entrant.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

MCote900 said:


> Yea he won his last match at WM, since 2006 has had 11 world title reigns and he retired as Heavyweight Champion...He is def. in the backseat...


Lmao I knew one of you **** would take that serious..... For real though, quit taking the internet so seriously...


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

Edge is one of my favourites. He'll probably make a apparence at Wrestlemania in the future but damn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't appreciate the lack of splooging in this episode.
Where the fuck is Punk?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloody ads.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Starting tonight Morrison, Ziggler, Miz, Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and guys like that need to step it up the veterans are leaving one by one pretty soon the future of the company will rest in the hands of Cena, Orton, and everyone else.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who needs Edge when you can have this suave mothah SHUT YO MOUTH


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought Batista quit?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> Christian4Peeps Christian
> I've shed my tears..And from here on out I choose 2celebrate 1 of the greatest careers in WWE history..Cant wait2 induct u in the HOF #Edge


He knows it's inevitable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Warrior Abides said:


> total work. christian would have been there. Plus it would of been announced at least a week in advance.





> EDGE RETIRES
> by Mike Johnson @ 10:18 PM on 4/11/2011
> 
> For those who are wondering, the Edge retirement speech was 100% legitimate and real. We were told by a company source earlier this evening that when the major announcement was made tonight, it was not an angle and not storyline.
> ...


Natalya was crying, and thanks to that horrible Diva promo earlier we know she can't act worth a damn.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mason Ryan is a 100% rip off of Batista. They aren't even trying to differentiate at all. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

i wish otunga would have stayed away


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Ziggler is working overtime tonight.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Warrior Abides said:


> total work. christian would have been there. Plus it would of been announced at least a week in advance.


I'm sure Edge will be on Smackdown to get some sort of career celebration and he'll have a good moment with Christian there.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

At least they skipped R-Truths entrance.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

truth in the ring and on the mic makes my blood boil a little...


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

so is oficially now the next move by the wwe is told us that ryan is fucking batista clon mixed with horny angry faces and a few of the expresions of a fucking rock he is like cell but the mad doctor that created him just failed


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NEW YORK CITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! WHATS UP!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Miz's slow face turn continues....


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

What a shock that was. I kept waiting for Del Rio's music to hit and then...nothing  Another amazing wrestler from when I first started watching at the tail end of the 90's is gone but at least he'll go out strong and be able to enjoy his life. Now the thought of hispanic JBL possibly taking the title makes me want to puke.

Good bye Edge and thanks for all of the memories


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking r truth lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> wow, Mason ryan even acts like Batista II


Eletric Boogaloo


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz face miz face miz face miz face


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Can't believe Nexus is back...where is this going? Punk "left" nexus it looks like 2 weeks ago. So is it just those 3? Oh well. All on board the Cena train theres no doubt hes winning this match now.


Punk was still wearing the Nexus armband last week


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz put over R Truth. .... does he have that much cred?


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

hide the divas in the locker room Batista Jr is in the house now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler is the best ring guy so he is gonna last till the end and have cena win


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Mason Ryan is a 100% rip off of Batista. They aren't even trying to differentiate at all. Ridiculous.


*And water is wet, dirt is dry.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz: "I'm not a talker." :lmao


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

So Punk to come out as surprise and win this or is going to be off to Smackdown and start to fill the gap Edge is leaving. Christian vs ADR for the vacant title surely...ADR to then become champ, guess that explains Edge's WM win and maybe the match going first due to health issues.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

I almost marked hard.. lol.. I thought Miz was going to say "and all my heroes at the methadone clinics"


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vince should start bringing clones of the superstars from yester years...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a talker exchange= undoing face turn


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ King calling miz out on talkiness.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *And water is wet, dirt is dry.*


Lol. They could at least fucking try!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Orton has a better chance of winning this than R-Truth does


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

JoMo or Ziggler FTW!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

R truth just kills the crowd when he isnt screaming wats up


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/edge-announcement


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk just got a new nexus t-shirt last week,,,and new nexus are on house show ads 2 months from now..new nexus is far from done..love or hate it.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

What chances are there that Nexus take out JoMo (as part of this so-called depush) and Punk takes his place?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Ziggler is the best ring guy so he is gonna last till the end and have cena win


Maybe out of those currently in the ring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, R-Truth with What's Up on his ass.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*SIGH* STILL no Zack Ryder...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Ziggler is the best ring guy so he is gonna last till the end and have cena win


Cena winning makes sense as Extreme Rules is the real end of feuds on the road to wrestlemania, but I would rather see Ziggler eliminate Cena and get a PPV match with him and Morrison vs Miz at Extreme Rules. Miz wins of course.

EDIT: Pipe dream, gone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. They could at least fucking try!


*lol I think no one would care if they booked it any other way.*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Truth just pinned Ziggler.... That is so not okay


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> Mason Ryan is a 100% rip off of Batista. They aren't even trying to differentiate at all. Ridiculous.


Well the lady's would have to answer that one. I don't think he measures up to Big Dave.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

WHAT? TRUTH PINNED ZIGGLER?! FUCKING BULLSHIT!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

lmfao c'mon truth


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

holy shit cant believe truth actually won


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That elimination could crash the forum...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"I don't think I'm the best. I don't think I'm great. God does."

Best. Line. Ever.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

PWInsider confirms the Edge retirement is legit:



> For those who are wondering, the Edge retirement speech was 100% legitimate and real. We were told by a company source earlier this evening that when the major announcement was made tonight, it was not an angle and not storyline.
> 
> The story that Edge told about medical tests coming back and showing there was a new issue with his neck and being advised he must retire are true. He was basically handed a mic and told to go out and say goodbye however he wanted.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

!!!Ziggler Buried!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that sucks edge went out like that. only hope is that maybe christian conspired it like someone else said, but it seemed to legit for that to be the case. he was one of the best in the company, i respect the hell out of him. ziggler and truth made that finish look retarded.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This match doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

John Morrison better win this.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

"I dont think im great, God does" :lmao


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

THE ZOOKEPAH ADVANCES!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wat the fuck!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ziggler jobs to Truth.
FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS FUCKING COMPANY! FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth beats Dolph. :lmao

Please let Morrison win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Morrison even walks like he has a vagina.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Do they have to make it this obvious that Cena will win?!
I really hope not. Man...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> Vince should start bringing clones of the superstars from yester years...


I hear the Renegade is free to wrestle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't pose, John, just get your ass to the ring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is the Zookeepah's match. This ain't no gauntlet, its a cage, baby!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's going to be between Cena & Morrison.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

No comment.  damnit...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

R-Truth beat Ziggler, must sting


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Uhh, why have Ziggler pin Orton just to have him lose to R-Truth of all people? WWE booking at it again.


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope JoMo winds up winning this thing. But with his current backstage heat, I doubt it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

black pants means JoMo means business, course still the bedazzling detracts from that.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ziggler vs Morrison finish would have made me mark the fuck out. I am hoping Miz interferes and costs Cena the shot.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm really happy Morrison lost the fur. He looks more credible now.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks like a cena win on the cards anyways


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

New Jacket for Momo


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I swear. Morrison even walks like he has a vagina.


What a phrase


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I mean hello, at least have Ziggler and Morrison face off to advance their feud! Fuckin idiots!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I swear. Morrison even walks like he has a vagina.


Melina does carry his balls in a purse.

Can't believe Truth pinned Ziggler.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking ads


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is Morrison wearing Miz's Wrestlemania jacket?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Uhh, why have Ziggler pin Orton just to have him lose to R-Truth of all people? WWE booking at it again.


Who the fuck cares? You're thinking too much. You'd rather Orton ascend to the top and face Cena? Of course not, because you'd piss and moan at that too.

Stop being so critical and just enjoy the show.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i think they should of had more top stars saying bye to edge during the night!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

this crowd is dead, but admittedly it's been dead since R Truth got in the ring.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

r-truth vs miz extreme rules


smell the buys $$$$$$$$


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha Miz got caught cheering his friend on


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz's face right there. :lmao


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

I' going to go with Morrison, Cena will get screwed.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol. People were booing that exchange. And Miz mocked it too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena to win plz. Anybody else is fail. God damn WWE are in trouble. Everybody fucking sucks lol.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

rtruth to win and make wwe's head explode please :gun:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

not interested in this match at all


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think its pretty obvious Cena will unfortunately win this match and face The Miz and Extreme Rules.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd couldnt care less


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Punk will win tbh, turning miz face.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for the vacant world champion.

Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show vs Christian vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston for the vacant world champion in a Six-Pack Challenge at Extreme Rules 2011.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

JoMo to debut his new finisher tonight, The Cold Shoulder lol.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont know who is going to win, but I'm sure all WWE fans will lose


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SUPER CENA! :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HAHAHAHAH!!! Miz called him "SuperCena!"


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lol miz super cena


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, "SuperCena"


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SUPERCENA HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz's voice what the fuck :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Miz is golden "super cena" lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz is pretty damn great.*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Cena to win plz. Anybody else is fail. God damn WWE are in trouble. Everybody fucking sucks lol.


I think I just vom'd


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Miz saying Super Cena


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

jesus the wwe is bad. even the 7 yr olds are gonna outgrow this crap


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"did you just suck on a balloon" haha good line


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL. Miz acknowledges Super Cena.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Made IWC reference


Forum crash imminent


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

SUPERCENA


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"Cause he's SuperCena"

LMAO! <3 Miz


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Miz just called him SuperCena lol!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay JoMo. Tonight they've debuted Sin Cara in a match... your flippy shit isn't going to win over the crowd tonight.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

"Did you just suck on a balloon?" Fucking lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

"Did you just suck on a balloon"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA MIZ " SUPER CENA" omg i love the miz so fucking much


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thge Miz speaks the truth.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Super Cena. Nice one Miz. Crowd don't give a shit. Morrison is SO over 8*D


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Mark out for Miz saying "Super Cena"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena to win its obv


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

double count out!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did Miz just momentarily turn into a New Yorker when he said "stupid"?


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

lol supercena


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

These guys arent doing anything out there, they are just killing time. Neither of them is even sweating!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

"Super Cena" lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Miz speaks the truth.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

I got to say Ziggler had the best line of the night when R-Truth said "I have never got a 1 on 1 match for the wwe title"

"There is a reason for that"


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to see clones of the superstars of the past


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Convinced he has a puppet.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena will win, sixth man to enter, its classic WWE booking.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This is lame.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A Cena win is pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> I think I just vom'd


Don't know why. You really want to see Truth vs Miz for the WWE title? Go right ahead lol.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's so quiet you could hear the girls do their "I love you John" in sync. hahaha


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Say what u will about truth

that stunner suplex thing he dose is awesome


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

no cm punk tonight?

come on jomo


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

super cena exposed lulz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd couldnt care less


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Botchamania highlight #2 from tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop doing this fucking move.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

cena wins


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*sigh* Cena will win...


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just noticed JoMo's new pants. Melina musta thought the swag stealing had gone on long enough.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jmo is over


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so john cena vs miz at extreme rules it is then


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truth :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

... this.... this is bad


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

PUSHHHH haahahahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth is going to be a main eventer!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

..... this match is retarded. seriously.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

R-Truth is going to Extreme Rules...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

R-Truth pins Ziggler and Morrison?

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS




IS




RETARDED




PERIOD


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

holy shit 2 wins truth is becoming cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well so much for JoMo. 

Ugh, either Cena or Truth. Jesus.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Its called the Lie Detector, Matthews.

Truth vs Cena. :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

FUCKING RETARTED THAT SHITTY R-TRUTH WOULD BEAT ZIGGLER AND MORRISON.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Zookepah is on a roll, WF may crash again


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

sigh....cena wins...all hope is lost


----------



## mcare89 (Apr 3, 2005)

What the hell am I seeing right now?

R-Truth running the fucking table? Are you kidding me?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ZOOKEEPAH!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz is dropping truth bombs. Pun intended.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I've seen R-Truth too much tonight...

...for once, I'm 100% behind Cena.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

RTruth for the win? I'd mark...but no, we will be fed the same old shit.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Miz is a greater commentator


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

R-Truth winning?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE writers are internet trolls


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

FUCK!!! R-Truth gets another win??? Who is booking this shit?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol IWC about to shit a brick


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

could you imagine r truth vs miz.....LOL

but guess what cena's gonna win, no suprises


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Truth over Ziggler and Morrison? The fuck? lolz


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"When has he ever had all?"

Brilliance!

Fucking Truth, what a joke...


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you fucking serious? Did chimpanzees book tonight's RAW?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

R-Truth


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So much for Miz and Morrison at Extreme Rules. This match just lost all my interest.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao R Truth beating Ziggler AND Morrison.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fucking yawn. I guess they got some serious heat for Morrison for dissing Trish.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

R Truths winning the whole thing now, with what he said in the ealier promo and everything


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, they most of told Miz to talk about the high risk stuff.

But now R-truth advances? Fuck that shit. That should be Ziggler in there.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Truth over Morrison and Ziggler wow. Now go over Cena plz.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

R-my god


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TRUTH PINS JOMO AND ZIGGLER

FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS COMPANY. FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha Miz knows what is up


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

wtf is the point of R-Truth beating people


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

It was bad enough he beat Ziggler, but he has to beat Morrison as well? He's a JOBBER!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

HHH to come in as 6th man and bury Cena?

one can dream


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wouldnt it be quality if steve austin came out as a 6th person and stunned cena to hell


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Obvious rest period for Truth.

"Luck of the draw." I wish Twitter JR was the same as Raw JR.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What are they doing with Truth ? Rewarding him for not being at WM ?!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This was the best raw of the year... please swerve me... PLEASE SWERVE ME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His fweeed!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope the WWE learn from the silence that no one gives a shit about truth


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

push for truth i think not


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Seriously??? Fucking R TRUTH? Thats the best they can do? Does anyone believe this guy has any shot of winning? No one?


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm actually rooting for R-Truth... only if he turns heel later on and goes old school Ron "The Truth" Killings from NWA-TNA... angry and defiant


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

R-Truth with the super push! hahaha i love it!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Best Fwiends in the ring right now


Acommercial?????????????? Why???? They're usually done by now with that.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Bartman said:


> HHH to come in as 6th man and bury Cena?
> 
> one can dream


They'd probably have Truth squash HHH from the looks of it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Two "FWENDS" collide!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

And Cena's in last to hide his inability to carry a match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

punk's gonna be extra contestant calling it


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Truth pinned Ziggler and Morrison. Am I watching Impact or Raw??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Are you fucking serious? Did chimpanzees book tonight's RAW?


Now now, I think chimps could have done a better job


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

R-Truth to become Smackdown's new top face after Edge retiring?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

This is fucking outrageous and now another cunting advert break GTF


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So R-Truth gets squashed, disappears for two months, comes back and all of a sudden he's being booked like THIS?


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

i really hate seeing truth win though, morrison vs cena might have actually been pretty good


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This forum is about to crash soon. I can feel it.

And yes. This. shit. Is. *TERRIBLE.*


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I fucking hate both of these in the ring and even though it was obvious at the start of the match that Cena was gonna win its now no doubt that he's gonna win.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Best Fwiends in the ring right now
> 
> 
> Acommercial?????????????? Why???? They're usually done by now with that.


Longer rest period for Truth.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is Punk in jail and no one posted bond?*


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

How did R Truth just go over Ziggler and JoMo?! The WWE booking must be on some PCP or some shit. SMFH


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This forum will crash again if Zookeepah wins.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

RTRUTH HAS GOTTA SHOCK THE WORLD. COME AWN


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"interesting...push a guy no one gives a damn about... i like it"


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Hurting jobber R-Truth over Morrison lol

And anti-climactic ending coming right up.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Truth shouldnt even have been in the match


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really wanted Morrison to win this whole thing...at least have him go against Cena...Truth winning is just...fpalm


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

cant believe am actually wnating truth to win now -_-


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

With Edge leaving Smackdown looks like Rey Mysterio will squash everyone there til he retires soon


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

RAW's booking team. That's what's up.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

NOW IS THE PERFECT TIME TO PUSH RTRUTH YOU GUYS DON'T GET IT


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

what is the point of these gauntlet matches when we know John Cena will always prevail in the end?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Gargano said:


> i really hate seeing truth win though, morrison vs cena might have actually been pretty good


*Morrison's shoulder is a little too cold to face Cena right now.*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

If truth wins people can't complain that WWE is predictable at least!... stay positive


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know what is going on tonight. Edge retires and R Truth beats 2 main eventers?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> :lmao Truth pinned Ziggler and Morrison. Am I watching Impact or Raw??


Nitro


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *Is Punk in jail and no one posted bond?*


I'm telling you, Miz is going face and Punk will heel it up, screwing Cena.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If Truth wins I will actually be speechless for all of about 5 seconds before this............:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with some of you here if there was ANY time for a swerve this is that time.

For fuck's sake you have a jobber pin two eventual main eventers only to job himself? Quality booking folks!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

r-truth is gonna be the first black champion


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't care what people say, Raw misses Triple H. R-Truth main eventing and pinning people? The lack of star power is disgusting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im done if r-truth wins.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

christ on a bike man, why they have to do it this way they should of just gave cena another shot


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz and cena @extrmeme rules


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

100 % behind cena......cant believe i just wrote that


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well Truth..you haven't done anything in months..you going to go over the two up and comers and then beat Cena..
come on WWE you hired Russo when we were not looking right


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn Cena. Im damning him now.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

all in all... said:


> "interesting...push a guy no one gives a damn about... i like it"


He's still more over than Swagger during his super push and Del Rio now.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

WTF @ R -Truth being Morrison. 

At least this marks the first time in a long time I root for Cena.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

all in all... said:


> "interesting...push a guy no one gives a damn about... i like it"


Ok I legit loled at this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> With Edge leaving Smackdown looks like Rey Mysterio will squash everyone there til he retires soon


HIS NAME... HIS NAME IS ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Urgh, I can't believe I have to cheer for R-Truth now...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wearing my Edge necklace that I had forgotten I bought a few years ago. Can't wait for SmackDown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good, Edge will be on SD. I'll actually watch this week.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn. Edge just giving up the title. This sucks 

At least I was there to see his last match.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pass the torch to Christian, Edge


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wait is this another plan to get us to cheer cena.....wwe you sly dog


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about HHH. Where was he tonight?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Destiny.........it can change in a blink of an eye" That's some really deep stuff.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> r-truth is gonna be the first black champion


Rock and Booker say hi

and dont give me any of that "hes only half black so he doesn't count" Bull shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Edge is retiring seemed to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

THATS why edge won WM.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth wins this and we will have a shit ton of forum activity tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sexist Miz is sexist.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess it takes the suckiness of R-Truth to get people behind Cena.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

my head will explode if r-truth wins


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice Cena Sucks chant.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Truth is winning this match.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gee I wonder who will fuckin win. :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the loudest Truth chants I've ever heard. The men just hate Cena.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Haha! The Miz: "Did he just throw a dropkick?!"


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe there's another in the gauntlet match....I wish


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Bulldog looking dropkick was awkward.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the high pitched "Let's Go Cena" chants and the low pitched "Cena Sucks" chants. Guess we know who's who.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


> "interesting...push a guy no one gives a damn about... i like it"


:lmao Perfectly done!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I agree with some of you here if there was ANY time for a swerve this is that time.
> 
> For fuck's sake you have a jobber pin two eventual main eventers only to job himself? Quality booking folks!


Tell me about it. Any number of us on the forum could have written a better main event.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Cena with a dropkick?!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

john cena is my fwend


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

miz sounding like a IWC troll right now


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena/Truth. Either way we lose


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

perro said:


> Rock and Booker say hi
> 
> and dont give me any of that "hes only half black so he doesn't count" Bull shit


*Booker isn't half-black though.



See what I did there?*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

everytime I watch raw they run over


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ADR's going to win the title from...............nobody! Go him!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian is going to turn on Edge. Yeah I said it.

It won't happen though.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

perro said:


> Rock and Booker say hi
> 
> and dont give me any of that "hes only half black so he doesn't count" Bull shit


you forgot the actually first- ron simmons


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena with a new move?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

"Let's Go Cena from the five year olds and the girls, and Cena Sucks from basically everybody with a brain." -The Miz

Damn I love Mizanin tonight.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Epic crowd tonight...If only WM had this...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lets go super cena


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

god R-Truth is being booked strong.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Troof is hulking up...err he was for a second. Cena just ended it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Booker isn't half-black though.
> 
> *


That doesn't make him a bad person.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe that Truth kicked out of scoop slam. OH NOES


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Let's go R-Tru...............fuck, I just can't do it. *vomits*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who would have thought that Truth would be in a match where the crowd was all hype?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They're going above and beyond to make Truth look good. Why?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uh oh...super truth...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

R-truth doesn't have a chance of winning. Imagine it...

Christian vs Del Rio
R-truth vs The Miz


If those are the main events of Extreme Rules, you'd have the lowest selling PPV in history. WWE is sorely lacking star power.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Christian is going to turn on Edge. Yeah I said it.
> 
> It won't happen though.


I bet they go for Christian as the sympathy face fighting for his fallen friend.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at trying to sell Truth's struggle in this match and the fans care about is cheering for or against Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think Cena whiffed on that legdrop.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Kudos to Cena for expanding his moveset


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena just added another move to his set, now he has 6 & he still sucks balls!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Fuck this storm! What's happening?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

tonymontoya said:


> R-Truth to become Smackdown's new top face after Edge retiring?


what? r-truth over christian as top face fuck this company if that happened


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

super truth


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love how great they are making Truth look!*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Such a botch. My God, cringeworthy...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy overshot.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck! Truth is STILL ALIVE WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Miz has been quiet since the kids and women don't have brains remark. Someones been shouting at him in the headset


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena new move?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow.......he almost pinned Troof on a missed legdrop. How the fuck do you miss a leg drop. Why couldn't Cena retire tonight? Fuck it all. God... come on.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

WWE: Please Keep Jim Ross on the Booth


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena and R-Truth are putting on a better match than the WM Main event.

Miz must be pissed.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Why are they making this piece of shit look good. God I hate R-Truth.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

R-Truth chant

nice


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Such a weird match. A jobber, already worn out from two previous matches, putting up this much of a struggle against THE GUY coming in fresh?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TRUTH PUNCHED CENA! TRUTH PUNCHED CENA! TRUTH PUNCHED CENA!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I still don't get the booking of this match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats a tasty little botch right there. Maybe he can go get beers with Primo after the match.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow this crowd is hot


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

whats up IWC?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Miz's facial expression are awesome.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

First, the have Jerry Lawler and Cole continue their feud for fucking ever, which makes me pissed... Then, they have Edge retire, which makes me sad... THEN, they have R-TRUTH BEAT TWO POTENTIAL FUTURE MAIN EVENTERS!

I'm really pissed right now....


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

CENA SUCKS. I though why not say it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TRUTH IS SO OVER!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ZOO-KEEP-ER! ZOO-KEEP-ER! ZOO-KEEP-ER!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

super troooooth


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Never before in WWE history has a crowd been so much behind R Truth


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at the botches. They're dancing with each other. LMAO!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

tonights RAW has seriously been like an episode of the twilight zone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that Truth?
He's looking good, though. Did Punk meet the wrath of the Wellness Policy? The hell.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

This crowd is good! I am stunned...

The rock has left his mark


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy Botchfest.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Where the hell are they going with this?!

Also did you hear that damn crowd trading Let's Go Cena and Cena Sucks?


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Welp, you can't say Vince is racist.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

5 Moves Of Your Name Is Toby


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Incoming Attitude Adjustment counter.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

LMAO @ this brilliant crowd...

"Let's Go Cena"..."Cena Sucks"!!!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

yawn...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Miz saved us all


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Miz.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

where is riley?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

3-WAY AT EXTREME RULES?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

TRIPLE THREAT!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so Troof wins?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> tonights RAW has seriously been like an episode of the twilight zone


Except those make more sense


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, a three way at EC.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Riley is one racist motherfucker!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Triple Threat with R-Truth! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh oh. Mike Chioda calls no contest. TIRPLE THREAT at Extreme Rules featuring the troof


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Of course Cena can't lose this damn thing...but come on. At least try to hit each person at the SAME time.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't tell me, 3 way match at Extreme Rules Cena vs R-Truth vs The Miz.
Doubt it though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Christmas has come for Alex Riley.

He gets to attack a black man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo pic.

How is that a double DQ? :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

.... R Truth is in a triple threat for the WWE championship at a ppv before John Morrison? wtf???


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"PERFECT!!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Riley going straight for the black man lol.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MORE OF THIS NEXT WEEK YAHAY!!!

Miz saved us for tonight anyways...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Double disqualification? Why would they get disqualified for being jumped?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THE NAPKIN HOLY FUCK I LOVE RILEY


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow that was actually a satisfying ending


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks u miz


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

TOTAL. NONSTOP. DOUBLE DISQUALIFICATIONS.

Man I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that's brilliant, Miz. Now you've set up a triple threat at Extreme Rules, good job.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> LMAO @ this brilliant crowd...
> 
> "Let's Go Cena"..."Cena Sucks"!!!


Ive never herd such an original chant before

The Crowd is truly one of a kind


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

AUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double DQ. :lmao


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

cue Triple H's music


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish HHH came out instead of a damn e-mail.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Christmas has come for Alex Riley.
> 
> He gets to attack a black man.


Such a true statement.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

triple threat?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Triple threat match....shoot me


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Six way.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

all in all... said:


> "PERFECT!!"




ROFL


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

IT WAS POINTLESS! IT WAS ALL FUCKING POINTLESS!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Anything this jackass does to keep from wrestling is OK with me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Are they shitting us?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 Way at e.R


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Are u serious!?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awful awful awful


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

r truth getting a world title shot... damn


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

No..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth, main eventing a PPV?


The apocalypse is coming!!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

R-Truth vs. Miz vs. Cena...WWE Championship. Wow...i quit


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well done to all the people calling a Triple Threat


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG! HOW DID THEY EVER COME UP WITH THAT ANGLE? TRIPLE THREAT AT THE PPV! GENIUS!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Really? How did R-Truth get into the mix?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena to duct tape Miz and Zookeeper together at Extreme Rules and pin them bot.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

R Truth in the main event of Extreme Rules?


*I'M GONNA PUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

r truth ME a ppv


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

R-Truth gets a championship match? WTF?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth FTW! haha legend.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good.. Now MIz can pin Truth instead of having to go over Cena twice, cause we know that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The Truth finally getting pushed lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But honestly, did Punk fuck up?
Was there even any mention of him tonight?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why in gods name is R-Truth getting such a push, do the WWE realise he SUCKS.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shit end to the match


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

ok not I'm pissed.. get Truth away from all ppvs


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish WWE would fire R-Truth.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

a triple threat XD


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

R-Truth is getting a push 


suck it IWC


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

R-truth is taking the fall in that match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

R-Truth main eventing a PPV.

Dumbasses.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF IS THIS SHIT?!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

R-Truth as #1 Contender.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

why would anyone wanna buy that?

its so miz can pin r truth and keep cena protected


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It's not like I was really looking forward to a Miz/Cena rematch but why the fuck is Truth in this match?


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

haha thats just so cena can pin truth and miz wont lose the title


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

R-Truth main eventing? WOOOOOWWWW

If he wins...


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol, R-Truth vs. Cena vs. Miz. Can a PPV do negative buys?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Truth is in the match so he can get pinned by Miz. So Cena doesn't get pinned.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zookeepah ftw.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Cena vs. The Miz vs. R-Truth fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Worst Raw ever! Extreme Rules is going to be horrible.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

YES R-Truth has been pushed in one match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS REALLY HAPPENING???
I WAS JOKING!!!!
REALLY????

Miz hasn't been on tv for 2 months and gets this? Who does he think he is....Jack Swagger? :lmao
This is all SOOOOOO laughable! :lmao :lmao :lmao

BEST FWIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn R-Truth must have paid someone off big time to get this shot.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A triple threat match with R Truth and Cena. Fuck this shit.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

r-truth in a main event ppv, did not see that coming. hmm i wonder if that was somthing the rock demanded for coming back? because it came out of nowhere


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL, Triple Threat match


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG R-Truth is the Raw GM!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well R Truth in the match so Cena doesn't take the pin.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles with the man hug....


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

thats not even funny


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woulda been better if Cena just stood there and laughed at Troof


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

well this just means Miz will have someone to pin cleanly without tarnishing supercena


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow R Fucking Truth is main eventing a PPV before JoMo. This is the biggest bullshit I have ever seen. WWE is terrible right now. SMFH


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

R-Truth gets Morrison's push lol


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK.

Why?

Why R-Truth? Why??? 

What the fuck? Why is he so deserving at main eventing a ppv? 

I guess Morrison must've really did fuck himself over when he basically dissed Trish....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooo.... :lmao


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

r-truth first and only title match before he gets cut next month. only way this makes sense


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

THIS SUCKS!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JAWN! THATS YO FWIEND!

And there's your push, Truth. Literally.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

They did it. They actually did it.

Good God.

LOL R-Truth just got owned.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Wait, so we have John Cena vs The Miz vs ...R-TRUTH for the... WWE championship? holy crap


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Truth closes off RAW? Come on...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What. the. actual. fuck.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

R TRUTH is main eventing a PPV.... R TRUTH is in the WWE championship match. R TRUTH....

No more Edge.

No CM Punk

No Sheamus

But plenty of R Truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fading out of Raw with the Zookeeper's music playing...oh dear God...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I took drugs without knowing.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WAAAAATTTTSSSSS UUUPPPPP!!!!! hahahaa


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The fuck? Raw closing with Truth's music?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

r truth is in the main event of a pay per view......what?!?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

My God, do they really need to protect Cena at a gimmick match with R Truth? Holy shit, this is like the one PPV where it is totally okay for Cena to lose.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Facepalm*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

R Truth be careful. A Ri is crazy enough but Cena is sporting good ol boy colours!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ending with Truth's music!? This is hilarity at it's finest!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> But honestly, did Punk fuck up?
> Was there even any mention of him tonight?


I only saw him during the undertaker/hhh video package. Talking about that match. *shrugs*


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

No CM Punk??? Hmmmmmmmmm Odd....


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk didn't come out during the Nexus attack, I'm wondering if he may be heading to SmackDown to fill the Edge void.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

perro said:


> R-Truth is getting a push
> 
> 
> suck it IWC


You do know he's eating the pin and then going back to the undercard after this, right?


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Teasing a Cena heel turn there, right?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

No seriously why is R-Truth getting a title shot again?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Am I high


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A guy who 2 weeks ago jobbed to MICHAEL COLE is in the WWE Championship match?!?!?!?


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh... K Kwik in a WWE championship title match. Whyyyy?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Rage Face time


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the tittle better change hands at extreme rules


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Surely it was originally meant to be a triple threat between Cena, Miz and Morrison, until Jomo got himself in the dog house.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ya know we always complain about the 'same ole shit'

well, this is a little different, at least someone else in the ME


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

We went from Cena/Rock to Cena/R-truth fpalm


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Amber B said:


> But honestly, did Punk fuck up?
> Was there even any mention of him tonight?


Doubt it,they're obviously building up to some sort of Punk/Orton match at ER,probably just had to miss Raw for some reason.
And LOL at R Truth getting a title match ahead of Morrison and Ziggler.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Truth better get 'What's Up' off his ass because we don't know what is up your ass, R-Truth.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

it's like they've become TNA


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Weird Raw...definitely weird...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> .... R Truth is in a triple threat for the WWE championship at a ppv before John Morrison? wtf???


remember backstage heat the original plan was probably to make it a triple threat with morrison instead of r-truth


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

R Truth as a no1 contender? Really?
If you say so WWE...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Punk has to come out and destroy Truth. Surely?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

someone up thread said nothing major will happen on raw tonight. yep, nothing major, only edge retiring! lulz


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

God Dammit WWE


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

The Ladder Match should close Extreme Rules, I don't care if Del Rio and Edge(or maybe even Christian) aren't 'bigger' stars than Miz and Cena, they better not fucking close the show with R-Truth. fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..we need someway for Miz to go over Cena again...without making Cena look weak..a triple threat..genius..but with who..we have alot of talented guy on the roster...but who can make the Miz who has a hard time beating a 60 something announcer look good..someone whos a jobber..but can still get the fans excited...hmm...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Austin gone, HHH gone, Rock gone, Trish gone, Mania over.............yeah, Raw got shit again lol. 

It's obvious Truth is there to take the fall. Miz's reign will continue as a result I hope.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

all in all... said:


> well, this is a little different, at least someone else in the ME


someone else no one cares about.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

First Cena lol'd, then he serious'd.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So Zack Ryder, Sheamus, and Cm Punk are no where to be seen on Raw but R truth pins the 2 young guys who are next in line for a big push and is main eventing a ppv for the wwe title.......R fucking Truth....lmao okay


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fuck yeah, a Tough Enough re-run. The best wrestling show on television!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm inclined to think Morrison fucked himself out of this one. Truth main eventing is so random.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

"what's up?"


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

all in all... said:


> ya know we always complain about the 'same ole shit'
> 
> well, this is a little different, at least someone else in the ME


Truth may not have had title shots, but he has had main event matches. Far too many of them already.

Also, there's a reason he hasnt had them


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I think it would have crashed for anyone in that video. That was really cool!
> I thought it was a guy for awhile, *and I was excited there would be a new darker character.*
> But either way it's cool.


i see what you did there!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Think I'll watch Tough Enough again. Can't get enough of this show.


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

whats this backstage heat that JoMo is getting that everyone is talking about?


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmm... I really wonder who was supposed to be in this match before he cold shouldered Trish Stratus at WM 27...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I really liked this RAW. The booking was a little trippy but so what? I was entertained.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, Morrison twittered his way into taking a pin from R Truth, and watching him get a main event match with Cena and The Miz for the title as a PPV main event match. Oooh. How's the temperature on those shoulders now, dumbfuck?


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hmmm... So to sum it up...

A Bella twin with a title, Edge retiring, Corre almost splitting up, the Nexus members returning, Mason Ryan now looking AND acting like Batista, Daniel Bryan looking like the next superstar to go from high status to jobber, and now R-Truth with as one of two #1 Contenders?? I'm speechless.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So let me get this straight: R Truth is going to main event PPV for the WWE title


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Even Russo thinks this is a stupid idea.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

monsterzero said:


> whats this backstage heat that JoMo is getting that everyone is talking about?


He gave Trish DA COLD SHOULDER


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

My face upon hearing R Truth is a number 1 contender:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Now I know why I always stop watching for several months after 'Mania. 

It's like WWE WANTS ratings to dip...and want PPV buyrates to be extremely low...*sigh*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

R-Truth!?!?!?!?!

WTF???????


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Russo is somewhere clapping right now...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So to sum up Truth getting a title shot:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I fucking love Sin Cara

Goodnight


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Swerve.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> My face upon hearing R Truth is a number 1 contender:


lol I hope this sticks around.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> So, Morrison twittered his way into taking a pin from R Truth, and watching him get a main event match with Cena and The Miz for the title as a PPV main event match. Oooh. How's the temperature on those shoulders now, dumbfuck?


Good for him. He's an idiot.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Please God let R-Truth pin Cena for the title.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That Swagger pic is disturbing. It looks like hes being ass raped. Though given what just happened, it might be approprate


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Weird ass Raw

- Bella twin with a title
- Edge retiring (no one expected it).
- Nexus returns but no Punk
- R-truth getting a push over Morrison


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Arent Rtruth and Orton good friends backstage?

Politics!!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf is this fucking pile of shit if somewhat before the nefarious raw told me that truth would be maineventing a fucking ppv i just said this to him yeh man :


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well. I can't do it anymore. I've tried. WWE has just given me the middle finger too many times. I just can't watch it anymore. I'm done.










That sums it all up


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

WWE creative is hard at work in the Connecticut HQ booking extreme rules.


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Well. I can't do it anymore. I've tried. WWE has just given me the middle finger too many times. I just can't watch it anymore. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you next week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Well. I can't do it anymore. I've tried. WWE has just given me the middle finger too many times. I just can't watch it anymore. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the other side of the rainbow, my friend


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

John Morrison...coming soon to TNA


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Very strange RAW.

- Hunter/Taker III
- Cole & Lawler Tag Team
- APPLEs. Just fucking APPLEs.
- Edge (legit) retiring
- No Punk
- A Bella winning a title
- R-Truth is #1 Contender

Russo snuck backstage tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

With R Truth main eventing and Alberto Del Rio facing a ladder for the world title, the extreme Rules buyrate will surely exceed 1 million buys.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

All the Tear in this Thread

Hilarious


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

a pretty good show tonight, a completely random main event for extreme rules though, i did not expect cena vs truth vs miz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> John Morrison...coming soon to TNA


To be OJ's "Special Friend"


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Blonde said:


> WWE creative is hard at work in the Connecticut HQ booking extreme rules.


this or maybe this :


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

SJFC said:


> With R Truth main eventing and Alberto Del Rio facing a ladder for the world title, the extreme Rules buyrate will surely exceed 1 million buys.


Ladder will go over, calling it now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So I actually saved myself grief from skipping the show? Though hearing Edge retired is sad... but at least that is one less draw to come back to what is a shit product booked by morons now.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

virus21 said:


> To be OJ's "Special Friend"


Yea...and Melina too, they'll turn on Eric Young and win the tag titles


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at everybody being done because Truth is in the title match. I think its clear that his spot was intended for somebody else with a cold shoulder so to speak. I don't know who I'd prefer at this stage. I mean, at least Morrison can flip around and do some spots for me every now and then. What's Truth got to offer?

Pretty darn weird Raw. It's clear that all the epic is now gone and we are back to the drawing board again. Wonder why Punk wasn't there though? Strange.

And finally, while I'm not Edge's biggest fan I was moved by his speech tonight. I'm happy that he's getting out before he could possibly do some real damage and hope he enjoys his retirement. You have to know that his time was up soon anyways. SD now has a huge ass gap to fill because while he wasn't at the level of a Taker or a Cena, he has played a pretty significant role on that roster. With him gone they are effectively without a top babyface and more importantly are seriously lacking star power. SD is pretty much fucked at this stage lol.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Well. I can't do it anymore. I've tried. WWE has just given me the middle finger too many times. I just can't watch it anymore. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here man. For the past three years I have only watched WWE during Jan-April for 'Mania time and maybe Summerslam or Survivor Series. And looking at these shitty angles thrown to us on Raw it looks like I will be doing the exact same thing this year. I'll probably stop watching and then just return around August.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

virus21 said:


> To be OJ's "Special Friend"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly this is one of the best Raw's I've seen in a long time. Seeing some mid card guys get a shot at the title, Awesome Kong viginette, Sin Cara match, Edge's heartbreaking retirement speech, and seeing R-Truth getting a well deserved shot at the title. Great RAW tonight.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*wishes kofi was main eventing in his place * A face that needs a better push than truth


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

♠Chip♠;9569774 said:


> I fucking love Sin Cara
> 
> Goodnight


Sin Cara was fucking awesome. Glad that he was getting chants and pops.

Btw, Awesome Kong is going kill some bitches


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

maybe morrison will learn from this and stop letting his bitch run his shit.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

For the first time in a long time (yes I know what this will sound like) I was really annoyed with how they booked the end of RAW. I have been left thinking "meh" now and then but never annoyed. This ending flat out sucked. Morrison vs Miz at Extreme Rules just made sense to me. I mean JoMo is a freaking spot monkey so why not use that to your advantage? 

The WWE Championship Main Event just solidified me NOT buying that PPV.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

SJFC said:


> With R Truth main eventing and Alberto Del Rio facing a ladder for the world title, the extreme Rules buyrate will surely exceed 1 million buys.


Yeah it's like they want low buyrates. As said...WWE is just sorely lacking star power. All of the top guys are leaving and we're left with wrestlers, I mean superstars who simply cannot fill the gap.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

didn't really like it. you used to count on raw to have a good-great match every week. those are becoming few and farther apart. sin cara match was entertaining. then we went to apple? seriously? the cole vs lawler segment went on too long (shades of mania) and just needs to end. i do not understand why cole is getting this much time. that's the best thing you can put out there? blahhh. so far nothing is piquing my interest for extreme rules.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Get em while they're hot!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Yea...and Melina too, they'll turn on Eric Young and win the tag titles


Nah, Melina will tag with Madison Rayne is sudo-lesbian team


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

Positives:

+ Sin Cara's wrestling debut. Despite the Primo botch, it still wasn't ruined. Awesome finisher.
+ JR going rampant on the "Cole Mine".
+ Great Taker-HHH video package.
+ Nice challenge set for Wrestlemania set for Cena, i.e. to make the match against the Rock for the WWE Championship.
+ Beginning of the Corre splitting up.
+ Mason Ryan looking like a machine.
+ *Touching Edge promo!* "Thank you Edge..."

Negatives:

- Apple? Lolwut?
- Brie Bella winning the Divas title.
- JR & Lawler vs. Cole & Swagger at Extreme Rules.
- Display of poor mic skills, e.g. Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, John Morrison, etc.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the most bizarre RAWs for ages.

A legend retires
Primo gets 5 minutes and puts on a decent match
Santino's 'stable'
R-Truth pins Ziggler and Morrison and gets to play alongside Cena and Miz
Brie Bella wins the Divas title
Corre tease splitting up

Odd to say the least.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sin Cara was fucking awesome. Glad that he was getting chants and pops.
> 
> Btw, Awesome Kong is going kill some bitches


Kong =


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Backstage Crew: How can we spice up Miz vs Cena?

Vince: ADD R-TRUTH! HAVE ALL OF THEM FOCUS ON THE ROCK. ROCK ROCK BOTTOMS MIZ, R-TRUTH GOES OVER, MIZ VS ROCK WRESTLEMANIA 29


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I missed Raw,Edge retired??like seriously this ain't a work/storyline But actually HAS to retire all of a sudden?

This really sucks for him&his fans!,I sure shall miss him.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wish WWE had given Edge a better show to go out on. I hope he gets his time on Friday and they don't fuck around like they did when JR left RAW (which coincidentally featured an Edge run in).


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Best part of Raw: Cin Cara's finisher

Worst part: R-Truth becoming number 1 contender

Most shocking part: Edge retiring...he hasn't been as good since he came back from the Achilles heel injury but this was unexpected. I figured he had a year left in him at least or at least a final feud with Christian.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I only saw three parts of this show and all three of them make me fearful of the future of the WWE: 


- I tuned into to see them sign Cole/Swagger Vs. JR/King for Extreme Rules. Think they'll keep it under 5 minutes this time? Again, I find it frightening that THIS is what WWE thinks they should spend a shit ton of their time on and not as much on the actual in ring talents. 

- I saw the tail end of the show. You know, I have always hated R-Truth. He's sloppy in the ring and his act is stupid, not entertaining, and now that he's been doing it for 10 years, its stale as hell. I hated him in TNA, and then when he went to WWE I groaned. But then I thought "Oh well, at least they won't put a World Title on him". Well this is WAY closer to that than it should be. And again, seriously. Morrison, Ziggler, Bryan (who has a substantial history with Miz). Nah, we gotta give the title shots to the one dimensional rapper that yells "Wazzup!" a 100 times & tries to pass it off as a song. 

- And of course I saw the Edge retirement. I am very sad to see Edge go. I'll be honest, it isn't a complete shock since I've figured since he got hurt in 2009 during his tag team run with Jericho that his body is falling apart and it was just a matter of time. However, he worked extremely hard the entire time he was there.He was one of the best of his time and its been a honor to watch him grow and develop into one of the very best in the business. Thank you for everything Edge. You are the fucking man. He was one of my favorite character & one of my favorite wrestlers to watch in the ring. 

Now where does this leave Smackdown & The World Heavyweight Championship? I mean you look at the amount of credible main event talent over there...Edge is all they got. Big Show? Hasn't that act worn out yet. Kane? Dear God no. Rey? They tried it twice and it didn't work. The Corre? Don't be silly. Kofi Kingston? Nowhere near being ready if he ever will be. Cody Rhodes? Same as Kofi. Del Rio is probably going to get the belt, but hey! This might be Christian's time to shine! I mean really. Who the hell else is there?! 

With Edge's departure, we are inching closer & closer to that point that WWE is going to find themselves with almost no main event stars. Batista is gone. Michaels is gone. Taker is hanging by a thread & is part time as it is anyway. Same goes for Triple H. Now Edge is getting ready to head out. The guys the WWE has relied on for such a long time are leaving. And for the most part, they have done a terrible job of putting a future into place. 

Now I also heard that Sin Cara had an impressive performance on Raw, so kudos to the WWE for showcasing the guy properly. It seems like they want to get a lot out of him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> Kong =


:lmao


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> Honestly this is one of the best Raw's I've seen in a long time. Seeing some mid card guys get a shot at the title, Awesome Kong viginette, Sin Cara match, Edge's heartbreaking retirement speech, and seeing R-Truth getting a well deserved shot at the title. Great RAW tonight.


!!!!!

First time in a while I haven't dosed off in the middle of a Raw. 
And stop bitchin' guys. Yeah, its weird seeing Truth in a main event PPV match but he can actually go in the ring. You would think Hornswoggle is gonna be in the match, the way you all are whining.

I do feel bad for Morrison. Dude did it to himself though...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I only saw three parts of this show and all three of them make me fearful of the future of the WWE:
> 
> 
> - I tuned into to see them sign Cole/Swagger Vs. JR/King for Extreme Rules. Think they'll keep it under 5 minutes this time? Again, I find it frightening that THIS is what WWE thinks they should spend a shit ton of their time on and not as much on the actual in ring talents.
> ...




The future of WWE is not looking good. Someone made that thread earlier today about "Will WWE be around in 10 years". Honestly who knows? Look at how awful their supposed 'biggest show of the year' was. Look at their main event level. Its almost empty. The biggest name WWE has left is John Cena, a man with a much in ring talent as Hulk Hogan, and hated almost as much as Sgt. Slaughter going into WM 7. Even worse WWE has either no interest or no ability (don't know which is worse) to create new stars. Orton has to move to smackdown and carry that show. They have nothing right now. Its like 2001 WCW. RAW is the same stale john Cena bullshit, throwing in some terrible swerves and questionable booking decisions. The fact that WWE is pushing R Truth shows how bad it is right now.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

the overreaction to r truth ME is absolutely hilarious


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cena got a huge pop tonight.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> the overreaction to r truth ME is absolutely hilarious


It is and isn't. On one hand you have the fact that R-truth will be pinned by Miz. No big deal. 

The other side of the coin is that WWE has no real star power outside of John Cena and have no choice but to put him in this match or Morrison who are not on that level. WWE is in for some lean years thanks to way they have let the writers suffocate the show over the last 3-4 years.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I only saw three parts of this show and all three of them make me fearful of the future of the WWE:
> 
> 
> - I tuned into to see them sign Cole/Swagger Vs. JR/King for Extreme Rules. Think they'll keep it under 5 minutes this time? Again, I find it frightening that THIS is what WWE thinks they should spend a shit ton of their time on and not as much on the actual in ring talents.
> ...


Christian's time? I wish..if there is one thing we've learned from the Mcmahons, they would rather send someone from Raw than to push anyone underrated on Smackdown.



> Cena got a huge pop tonight.


Huge boos when that music went off and overwhelming Rocky chants as tried to talk about winning the belt for next year


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> The future of WWE is not looking good. Someone made that thread earlier today about "Will WWE be around in 10 years". Honestly who knows? Look at how awful their supposed 'biggest show of the year' was. Look at their main event level. Its almost empty. The biggest name WWE has left is John Cena, a man with a much in ring talent as Hulk Hogan, and hated almost as much as Sgt. Slaughter going into WM 7. Even worse WWE has either no interest or no ability (don't know which is worse) to create new stars. Orton has to move to smackdown and carry that show. They have nothing right now. Its like 2001 WCW. RAW is the same stale john Cena bullshit, throwing in some terrible swerves and questionable booking decisions. The fact that WWE is pushing R Truth shows how bad it is right now.



It's sad, pathetic. Almost as if Cena was a fluke. I question WWE's abilities to create superstars anymore. Ironic that their guys can no longer be referred to as wrestlers, only superstars when that's the furthest thing they are.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight should be marked as not only the debut of Sin Cara but the debut of the new WTF Face


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Tonight should be marked as not only the debut of Sin Cara but the debut of the new WTF Face


Botchamania text/font~!!


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m sad to see Edge retire, especially due to a serious injury rather than leaving when he felt the time was right. His farewell speech was great. In fact, it was one of the 2-3 things I liked on the show. I thought the booking was pretty weird if not bad in a lot of places.

I hate the format used in the opening segment. The 1st interruption was fine, but my groans got progressively louder with each new guy coming out. Initially I couldn’t understand why Truth was in there but Punk wasn’t. I quickly figured Punk wasn’t there so he could screw Orton (which could have been done with him in the match but that’s beside the point) while Truth was there to make Morrison and Ziggler look more credible and more like potential winners in comparison. Then Truth pinned both guys and ended up being named one of the challengers at the PPV. Uh... At least Cena seems to care about the title this week. I wonder if that’ll change next week or after the PPV if he loses. Now that it appears they’re continuing Punk/Orton, the finish of last week’s tag match makes even less sense to me.

I’m not sure why that wasn’t a DQ in the women’s match or why they put the belt on whichever Bella that was. Oh well, it looks like Kong will finally be debuting soon to try to save that division. I’ll be disappointed if they screw up her act.

I wasn’t a fan of the Sin Cara match. For the debut match of a guy they want to make into their new Latin superstar, I felt he sold too much for Primo, who has been pretty much a jobber for a long time and I don’t think has appeared on Raw for a couple months. After his flub leaping into the ring last week, and that fall from the turnbuckle prior to the finish, I’m starting to think Sin Cara being on the live show may end up being a mistake.

Last week I said I had no interest in seeing Lawler vs. Cole again and I couldn’t think of anything they could do to change me mind. My opinion stands even though it’s become a tag match. They should have blown that feud off at Mania and sent Cole to Smackdown.

I really enjoyed the Undertaker/Triple H video. Too bad it’s not leading to anything remotely soon.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Thread Summary:


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> Thread Summary:


/Thread


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

-Narc- said:


> Huge swerve of the night: Morrison actually gets pushed to the moon and faces Miz at extreme rules (maybe in a triple threat with Cena), and he comes out winning the WWE title to fuck with the IWC.
> 
> 
> If they do that, *MOSTLY* everyone on this forum is practically getting trolled by creative. Just saying.
> ...


So I was right but I just got the superstar mixed up. R- truth............

I had a feeling creative was gonna troll us. 

As for Edge retiring? Damn that was fucked up to say the least..... Kinda pissed even though his skills might have "diminished"a little. I'm glad I got to watch him growing up as a kid. His TLC matches were amazing. I will miss you Edge.

Edit: I just realized I called the triple threat match as well. Damn I did good today lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Cena can do dropicks?*


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

R-Truth in a WWE title match? Really? Morrison should've been the other one, even if only to get pinned. That is unless he beats Ziggler @ ER. Then it's perfectly fine. We have the MOTN and a good showoff for both. Also, I hope Swagger steps up and becomes the face of Smackdown.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Well at least now people can get the idea that vince hates black people and is a racist out of their head, R truth for champion! WHATS Up!?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I'm gutted

Going to Smackdown live next Tuesday wanted to see Edge 

Also wow really seems they don't like Morrison. Would rather him contest in the triple threat than R-Truth. 

Good RAW though and the Awesome Kong vignette was great


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

WTF?? i thought r truth will be on the list to gtfo and now hes a challenger to the WWE championship?? WWE is very unpredictable


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, R-Truth of all people in a main event title match. When did he ever win a match?? But I'm sure he won't win it. 

Edge retiring came as a total shock. I'm glad they find it out on time. Thanks EDGE!!

Brie or the other twin as divas champion?? I think it's only because the fat one is coming. I'm not a fan of Kong, but the divas division sucks anyways.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You're not a fan of Kong yet she's 10x the worker Edge ever was. Hilarious.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, that Edge retirement announcement came from nowhere. However, i'm glad that he's actually chosen to retire. Nobody wants to see another wrestler become crippled from wrestling for too long.

R-TRUTH LOL.

Also the Kong teaser was excellent.

I liked how DBD was grouped with 3 jobbers. Actually Santino Marella has the most credibility out of those 4.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> You're not a fan of Kong yet she's 10x the worker Edge ever was. Hilarious.


Good for you...


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

i was hoping that this is the time that JoMo steps up!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Was in Bridgeport for this last night... Great show live... Didn't appear too bad in-person as it has been watching it on TV recently...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

lestervai said:


> i was hoping that this is the time that JoMo steps up!


He hasn't stepped up in 8 years...damn sure won't be doing it out of the blue.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't enjoy Raw at all really but obviously the talking point coming from the show is Edge's retirement.

I can't say i'm super surprised, as he has said in recent interviews he doesn't know how long he's got left in him, but he wants to live a relatively normal life afterwards. It's really sad though, Edge is one of my favourites of all time, even if I was one of the Edgeheads who got a bit tired of his face act recently. But that's beside the point as everyone could tell that he did give it his all every time he stepped into the ring, even when his body was so beaten down like it has been for the past few years. It's real sad news and to go along with Sweeney's death and Hall being hospitilized (Although reportedly 'okay' now), it's been a sad week thus far in the World of Wrestling, however those two topics are for another thread.

I did however think Kong's debut teaser was just fucking awesome. I can't wait for her debut. I really hope, and now I expect, to see her 'tear the head off of the stereotypical divas', until she comes face to face with Beth Phoenix, which will produce some great matches if given enough time.

Oh, and to add to this post......R-Truth....that's whats up. (Although I bloody well wish it wasn't). :lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Very lackluster Raw. It's not even worth of reviewing.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Primo got a fairly lengthy match on Raw  First and probably last time but I'll enjoy it.

I'm actually glad Nexus are back, Mason Ryan is an absolute beast and I quite like the other 2. Not sure why Harris has been dropped completely. He's a decent wrestler and if it's because of his weight then why is Brodus Clay getting a push on Smackdown? Double standards.

Gutted to see Edge go as well, in the World Heavyweight Championship match for the last 4 WM's in a row says it all. He will be hugely missed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> You're not a fan of Kong yet she's 10x the worker Edge ever was. Hilarious.


That statement itself is hilarious.

Gonna miss Edge, he grew to be a very good star and Smackdown will be hurt deeply by this. Their ME scene is bad enough.


----------



## victoryrose (Apr 4, 2011)

ha, I enjoyed R-Truth being the in main event even though it was ludicrous - it was a change, which was at least a little entertaining. but like everyone else I'm agreeing that he's only in the triple threat so that Miz can retain without Cena being pinned


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL at all the hating on R-Truth... grow the fuck up people.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually thought this was a decent enough Raw. The Edge retirement came very much out of the blue (naturally, he'll be back in due course), and R-Truth was a refreshing change, even if I highly doubt he'll win at ER. Sin Cara/Primo was pretty good and Cole/Lawler at ER should be entertaining enough, with JR/Swagger's involvement - hopefully that feud will end at that PPV.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

What an insane night... Thank You EDGE!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

When did Edge get so many fans? Wasn't there alot of talk from the IWC that he has been looking broke down, the quality of his matches has dropped and how much everyone is disgusted by him being an 11 time champ? 

Let's not pretend like him leaving is not what many wanted.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Billy Afterthought said:


> When did Edge get so many fans? Wasn't there alot of talk from the IWC that he has been looking broke down, the quality of his matches has dropped and how much everyone is disgusted by him being an 11 time champ?
> 
> Let's not pretend like him leaving is not what many wanted.


It's come sooner than people expected though, so people are a bit shocked by that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Billy Afterthought said:


> When did Edge get so many fans? Wasn't there alot of talk from the IWC that he has been looking broke down, the quality of his matches has dropped and how much everyone is disgusted by him being an 11 time champ?
> 
> Let's not pretend like him leaving is not what many wanted.


Personally I've always been a fan of Edge and his work and didn't see him looking broke down at all. I think people get far too critical of the main event wrestlers on each show. Plus even the people that don't like Edge right now probably liked him at some point and this came as a total shock.

I can't respect him more for making the right decision.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I enjoyed that RAW. R-Truth being inserted into the Miz/Cena feud was very random and a bit of a head scratcher but I liked the whole Gauntlet ideaa. Stuff like that where so many people want a shot at the World Title always makes the title look very credible in the blink of an eye. Cena's year long quest to be champion is something different too and keeps the Mania 28 match in people's minds.

As for the rest, Sin Cara/Primo was a decent match and there were some great spots from Cara. Also, everything involving the Divas was interesting for a change with the great Kong vignette, Brie winning the title and Eve getting angry with the rest of the locker room. Cole/Lawler is starting to grate a little but hopefully it leads to JR getting back on commentary, which would be a fitting end of the feud.

As for Edge's retirement, it was very unexpected and sudden. He'll be missed. He cut a great farewell promo though, reminding everyone of how far he's come.


----------



## ERP (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't believe Edge retired out of the blue like that. I really thought he'd retire next year at (or after) WM28. 

Sin Cara brings the sickness, can't wait to see more matches with Sin, and hopefully they scrap his trampoline entrance before he breaks his neck or something... Primo is really talented despite botching badly, it was good to see him on Raw and actually getting in offense. Too bad he's probably gonna get axed soon...

Overall, one of the better Raws I've seen in a while, Amazing Kong Promo was epic, and after Edge randomly retiring, this Raw was reminiscent of an attitude era raw in how it felt like ANYTHING truly can happen. See WWE, we just want more of that. More of that, and we'll all be happy.(Y)


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

raw was pretty good. People will bitch just for the sake of it, I thought it was good.

As stated people are too critical of wrestlers, you don't know what they are going through. I never knew edge had all that surgery in his mouth and steel plates etc. Wrestlers put their life on the line and all people do every week is complain.


----------



## Goodwrench (Apr 9, 2011)

I think Jomo screwed himself out of a titlematch. Edge retiring was not something i expected until next mania, but its great that he did before he ended up in a wheelchair. 

WWE really needs to create new stars now, more then ever.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunned to see Edge has retired. But it's good he got out in time before he royally fucked himself up.

Edge, you will be missed!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I want another Sin Cara match, right now.

Someone get on the phone to Vince.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael Cole isn't undefeated:


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I noticed a minor blooper lastnight.In the opening promo when Morrison was talking you can overhear Vickie say something for about 2 seconds.Whoops.So Cara and Primo werent the only ones to screw up lastnight.LOL.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

People can bash Orton all they want but he made that stiff Ryan look like a million bucks lastnight w/ his sell jobs of the kick and powerbomb.Nobody sells kick to the face like he does,ask HBK.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya I honestly teared up a bit during Edge's segment and when they showed what happened during commercial. Will miss him ALOT. One of Canada's greats no doubt in my mind


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good RAW. 

But was it just me or did anyone else feel like RAW this past week didn't drag on and time just flew by.

The only thing I can't understand is why on earth is R-Truth in the main event. Makes me wonder if the WWE title match will be lower on the card come Extreme Rules. They could have at least put John Morrisson or even Dolph Ziggler that way the odds look to be against John Cena as he can suffer a brutal 2 on 1 beat down and Miz could sneak in the win at the end.

Or Miz could suffer the 2 on 1 beat down and end up looking stronger by winning the match. 

Bottomline is R-Truth is a very interesting choice.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

bboy said:


> As stated people are too critical of wrestlers, you don't know what they are going through. I never knew edge had all that surgery in his mouth and steel plates etc. Wrestlers put their life on the line and all people do every week is complain.



Coming from the guy who called The Rock selfish because he was at WrestleMania, your post means nothing. Almost no one here ever complains about the wrestlers (outside of a couple, we all know who they are). We complain about the horrible direction the company takes, the joke of a creative team, and the non existent storylines. All the stuff that makes wrestling special and makes it stand out. I think everyone on this forum knows how hard everyone out there is working every week (which makes it even worse that they get such shit support from creative and higher ups).


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Edge. Didin't have a great last run, but I still respect him, and wish him well. Despite the fact that the WWE is fucking horrible nowadays, it's good that they are passing the torch. I'll bet if Edge was in TNA they'd do a storyline about his surgery and keep him on for ten years.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Swaggers face was great after he lost to King, such shock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Coming from the guy who called The Rock selfish because he was at WrestleMania, your post means nothing. Almost no one here ever complains about the wrestlers (outside of a couple, we all know who they are). We complain about the horrible direction the company takes, the joke of a creative team, and the non existent storylines. All the stuff that makes wrestling special and makes it stand out. I think everyone on this forum knows how hard everyone out there is working every week (which makes it even worse that they get such shit support from creative and higher ups).


This so much. Was literally going to say the same thing.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Why the fuck did Brie Bella win the Divas Championship? 
And why do I get the lame feeling that R-Truth will pick up the win at Extreme Rules? >.>


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I have 4 notes to say about Raw this week:

One, i can't believe that Cena called himself an Icon fpalm

Secondly, Enough of Cole please i am starting to dislike his trash stuff

Then, Thank you Edge, we will miss you 

And finally, R-truth pinnes Jome and Ziggler and the new number one contender with Cena for the WWE title at Extreme Rules.

:lmao*


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*My vids from Monday night...*


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Primo I think messed up with Sin Cara's finisher off the top rope. Overall good RAW episode.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I just watched the Sin Cara/Primo match. 

Why exactly do those two have heat on them? Is it over the one botch during the finish? Because that was a pretty easy spot to lose one's balance. Its a shame, but shit happens. Is it because Primo got a little too much offense in? Because that should fall on whoever put the match together. Not the two guys acting it out. 

Overall, I like that they are letting Sin Cara/Mistico be what he was outside of the WWE. They are letting him show off his daredevil athleticism & unique offense, and its already making an impact because nobody else it quite like him, even Rey Mysterio. My only criticisms on the match are what I stated above. Primo got too much offense in. He's a jobber at this point and Sin Cara should have just eaten him alive. And yes the botch happened, but like I said. Shit happens, and hopefully it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mizaki said:


> *Why the fuck did Brie Bella win the Divas Championship? *
> And why do I get the lame feeling that R-Truth will pick up the win at Extreme Rules? >.>


Because they are setting up Awesome Kong debuting and crushing the "Divas"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Because they are setting up Awesome Kong debuting and crushing the "Divas"




Since Kong is pretty much certain to be a heel, why would they have her squash Brie Bella [A cheating heel] over the popular Eve?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Since Kong is pretty much certain to be a heel, why would they have her squash Brie Bella [A cheating heel] over the popular Eve?


Well, it was just the first idea that came to me when I saw that Bella #1 won the title. Who knows with the WWE anyway.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant wait for Kong's debut.Hope she works as stiff as possible against everyone,and gets into a feud w/Beth.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Since Kong is pretty much certain to be a heel, why would they have her squash Brie Bella [A cheating heel] over the popular Eve?


Eve is more valuable to them than the bella whores, so they wanna crush them


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Since Kong is pretty much certain to be a heel, why would they have her squash Brie Bella [A cheating heel] over the popular Eve?


I have a feeling Kong will just dominate the whole divas division whether they be a face or a heel


----------



## Soul On Fire (May 9, 2007)

I can see Kong coming in as a heel, wanting to dominate. So she starts by beating up the number 1 contender and gets to have a match with her. And she wins. Then she goes on to win the title.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, like others have said, I see Kong coming in as a tweener and crushing both face and heel divas. Either that or Eve brings her in, judging by the whole backstage thing with her.


----------



## feelfree (Apr 17, 2011)

My RAW wish list
Sin Cara Vs Miz/Punk.


----------



## feelfree (Apr 17, 2011)

Same here cant wait.


----------

